# [The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion] Charaktererstellung/Skillsystem/Tipps & Tricks



## Iceman (21. März 2006)

Dies ist der dritte angekündigte Sammelthread zu Oblivion. Hier dürft ihr Fragen zur Charaktererstellung oder zum Skillsystem posten oder Tipps geben welche Zusammenstellung besonders mächtig oder spassig ist. Ebenfalls dürfen hier allgemeine Tipps zum Spiel gepostet und diskutiert werden, welche nicht mit Quests oder der Technik zusammenhängen, beispielsweise in welchem Dungeon besonders mächtige Waffen versteckt sind.

*Wie in den anderen Threads gilt:* Schreibt, um die Übersicht zu wahren, bitte in den *Titel eurer Antwort* eine möglichst *eindeutige Beschreibung* des Themas eurer Frage. 
Wenn sich jeder daran hält könnten dies Sammelthreads werden wo man irgendwann auch mal was wiederfindet 

*Sämtliche Beiträge, die sich nicht mit den oben genannten Themen beschäftigen werden gelöscht!*

Die anderen Sammelthreads findet ihr hier:
*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - Technische Probleme/Optimierungen/Bug-Report
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion: HIER Fragen zu Quests oder allg. Spielinhalten*

*Addendum*: Alle die das Spiel noch nicht haben finden **** einen Charaktergenerator um im Vorraus zu planen.*


----------



## hibbicon (22. März 2006)

*Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*

Also, da mein Thread einfach ohne Weiterleitung gelöscht  wurde, werde ich eben alles neu schreiben[  ] 
Ich werde  vorraussichtlich einen Magier spielen [mit Bogen, weil ich die so geil finde  ], aber stehe zwischen diesen beiden Varianten

1 Variante: Bretone

--->http://www.oblivionmods.info/?Hobbicon&Army of J. Burger&0&2&1&1&0&1&0&1&2&3&4&5&6

2. Variante : Hochelf

--->http://www.oblivionmods.info/?Hobbicon&Army of J. Burger&0&6&1&1&0&1&0&1&2&3&4&5&6


Des weiteren bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob ich als Sternzeichen *The Atronach* oder *The Mage* wählen soll.  

Bei *The Atronach* ist die Magie-Regemeration ausgeschaltet, aber dennoch hätte ich damit eine 50-Prozentige Spell-Absorbation.
Und ich bekomme immerhin 150 Magie dauerhaft.
Im Gegensatz dazu schreibt mir *The Mage* aber 50 Manapunkte dauerhaft zu.

Außerdem mach ich mir Sorgen um die Geschwindigkeitswerte meiner beiden "Außerwählten" , da ich sehr gerne Bogenschießen und Magie in den Hauptattributen vereinigen würde.

Danke für die Antworten im Vorraus

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Namuraz (22. März 2006)

*Keine mittelere rüstung?*

Da ich wohl wieder mit einem Khajiit anfange, wollte ich wieder schnelligkeit und trotzdem bissl rüstung, hab mich deswegen in Morrowind auf mittlere Rüstung spezialisiert ...
in dem Chara-Editior von [HIER] finde ich jedoch nur schwere und leichte rüstung oO

wird mittlere rüstung in oblivion schon vorhanden sein? falls nich wär das nich so toll


----------



## Moe910 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				hibbicon am 22.03.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob ich als Sternzeichen *The Atronach* oder *The Mage* wählen soll.
> 
> Außerdem mach ich mir Sorgen um die Geschwindigkeitswerte meiner beiden "Außerwählten" , da ich sehr gerne Bogenschießen und Magie in den Hauptattributen vereinigen würde.



Wenn Du auf Bogenschießen gehen möchtest, setz doch einen Schwerpunkt auf Agility, z. B. statt Intelligence, und setz noch ein Kreuzchen bei Marksman statt z. B. Mysticism. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob Speed eine Auswirkung auf das Bogenschießen hat, aber wenn Du den Bretonen weiblich spielst, hättest Du den Malus auf Strength statt auf Speed, wenn Dir das lieber ist. In Oblivion scheint man ja ein Pferd zu bekommen, dann wäre Speed vielleicht nicht mehr so wichtig wie in Morrowind - da hat das Schneckentempo am Anfang schon ein bisschen genervt.

Wenn Spell Absorption bedeutet, dass man Magicka-Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommt, ist das bestimmt zusammen mit den 150 Zusatzpunkten verdammt gut.


----------



## HanFred (22. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*



			
				Namuraz am 22.03.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich wohl wieder mit einem Khajiit anfange, wollte ich wieder schnelligkeit und trotzdem bissl rüstung, hab mich deswegen in Morrowind auf mittlere Rüstung spezialisiert ...
> in dem Chara-Editior von [HIER] finde ich jedoch nur schwere und leichte rüstung oO
> 
> wird mittlere rüstung in oblivion schon vorhanden sein? falls nich wär das nich so toll


ist Khajit witzig?
nen hatte vor, nen kämpfer zu spielen, der sich kaum was kaufen muss, weil er sich alles klaut, was er kann. da bietet sich die mieze ja eigentlich an, nicht?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				Moe910 am 22.03.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Spell Absorption bedeutet, dass man Magicka-Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommt, ist das bestimmt zusammen mit den 150 Zusatzpunkten verdammt gut.


Genau das bedeutet es. Bei jedem magischen Angriff besteht eine 50% Chance, keinerlei Schaden zu erleiden und zudem dadurch Magicka zu bekommen - ob das jetzt X% vom Aufwand des Spells oder Gott weiss was ist, weiss ich nicht. Hört sich natürlich sehr vorteilhaft an. Andererseits ist die Magicka-Regeneration ziemlich fix, wodurch der Nachteil deutlicher wird. Zusammen mit Alchemy sollte der Atronach jedoch auch weiterhin das interessanteste Sternzeichen für Magier sein.


----------



## hibbicon (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				Moe910 am 22.03.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du auf Bogenschießen gehen möchtest, setz doch einen Schwerpunkt auf Agility, z. B. statt Intelligence, und setz noch ein Kreuzchen bei Marksman statt z. B. Mysticism. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob Speed eine Auswirkung auf das Bogenschießen hat, aber wenn Du den Bretonen weiblich spielst, hättest Du den Malus auf Strength statt auf Speed, wenn Dir das lieber ist. In Oblivion scheint man ja ein Pferd zu bekommen, dann wäre Speed vielleicht nicht mehr so wichtig wie in Morrowind - da hat das Schneckentempo am Anfang schon ein bisschen genervt.
> 
> Wenn Spell Absorption bedeutet, dass man Magicka-Punkte gutgeschrieben bekommt, ist das bestimmt zusammen mit den 150 Zusatzpunkten verdammt gut.




Hmm, hast recht, ich werde ein Unterattribut auf Marksman setzen.
Zudem werde ich mal eine weibliche Hauptperson nehmen[!]
Find ich toll, dass Obliviob sowas anbietet.

Doch die Hauptfrage steht noch: Hochelf oder Bretone ?

Ist es letztendlich nur eine Frage das Aussehens ?

--->Hobbicon


----------



## Moe910 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				hibbicon am 22.03.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Moe910 am 22.03.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss mich korrigieren. Bisher zumindest wird nicht viel auf einen gezaubert, also wäre eine verhinderte Regeneration nachteilig. Wobei Du andererseits auch wieder einiges an Tränken findest, um die Magie wieder aufzuladen. Ist also wieder alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## onewinged_angel (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				hibbicon am 22.03.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Moe910 am 22.03.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es schon unterschiede /weiß jetzt nicht genau welche). Ich entscheide das ganze meistens auch vom RP-Technischen Standpunkt: Was wäre für den Charakter, den ich spielen will am passensten? Dadurch, dass ich mir in Morrowind selber Beschränkungen auferlegt habe, ist der Wiederspielwert erheblich gestiegen, z.B. mein Assassine: Nur Diebesgielde, Haus Hlaalu und Morag Tong, obwohl man ja theoretisch in alle Gilden eintreten kann. Dass hätte aber irgendwie nicht richtig "gepasst". So hatte ich für den nächsten Char natürlich noch mehr ungespielte Gilden über  
Worauf ich hinauswollte: Bei der Rassenwahl würde ich nicht nur nach der stärksten Combo suchen (später wird man eh stark genug), sondern vor allem darauf, welche Rasse mir eigentlich am meisten zusagt


----------



## onewinged_angel (22. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				onewinged_angel am 22.03.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hibbicon am 22.03.2006 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*

Da ich es nun gestern nach Feierabend gekauft bekommen habe, nochmal Danke für den Tipp mit Karstadt und der Wilmersdorfer Straße, konnte ich gestern ein Stündchen spielen.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen Imperialen Dieb erstellen, mit Schwerpunkt auf Schleichen / Stehlen / Redegewandheit. Jedenfalls hab ich im "Tutorialdungeon" ( so nenne ich diesen mal liebevoll ) eine Leder sowie Eisenrüstung gefunden. Egal welche Rüstung ich anlege, mein Char bewegt sich gleich schnell, soll das so sein? 

Des Weiteren funktioniert bei mir, oder ich habs nicht richtig gemacht, die Gesundheitsregeneration mit Essen nicht richtig. Egal ob ich Käse, Obst etc. verspeise, mein Lebensbalken bleibt stur auf seiner Position. Nehme ich Gesundheitstränke, füllen diese meinen HP Balken korrekt wieder auf. :-o   

Vorschläge? Anregungen / Hinweise?


----------



## onewinged_angel (23. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.03.2006 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich es nun gestern nach Feierabend gekauft bekommen habe, nochmal Danke für den Tipp mit Karstadt und der Wilmersdorfer Straße, konnte ich gestern ein Stündchen spielen.
> 
> Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen Imperialen Dieb erstellen, mit Schwerpunkt auf Schleichen / Stehlen / Redegewandheit. Jedenfalls hab ich im "Tutorialdungeon" ( so nenne ich diesen mal liebevoll ) eine Leder sowie Eisenrüstung gefunden. Egal welche Rüstung ich anlege, mein Char bewegt sich gleich schnell, soll das so sein?
> 
> ...



Vorausgesetzt, dass das wie in Morrowind funktioniert, dann füllen Lebensmittel nur die Ausdauer wieder auf. Manche haben auch ganz andere Effekte. Diese kann man aber nur sehen, wenn der Alchemie-Skill hoch genug ist.


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				onewinged_angel am 23.03.2006 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorausgesetzt, dass das wie in Morrowind funktioniert, dann füllen Lebensmittel nur die Ausdauer wieder auf. Manche haben auch ganz andere Effekte. Diese kann man aber nur sehen, wenn der Alchemie-Skill hoch genug ist.


Klingt an sich logisch, allerdings siehst du vor der Benutzung von Gegenständen, welchen Effekt diese haben. ( bis zu vier Effekte, da ich ein 'Anfänger' bin, sehe ich nur einen ). Dort steht eigentlich Gesundheit, nicht Ausdauer ( ist ja auch farblich gekennzeichnet ). :-o


----------



## Ztyla (23. März 2006)

*Sternzeichenfrage: Atronach oder Magier*

Vorweg: Ich habe Morrowind nicht gespielt und lasse mich jetzt einfach mal von der Story leiten. Frage zu den Sternzeichen und Magikaregeneration:

Ich spiele einen Dunkelelf Kampfmagier und habe ihm das Sternzeichen "Atronach" gegeben. Leider regeneriert er dadurch kein Magika beim Rasten mehr. Wäre das beim Sternzeichen "Magier" der Fall gewesen? Regeneriert man bei "Magier" auch beim rumlaufen? 

Die Beschreibung für "Atronarch" besagt, dass man Magika beim Kampf absorbiert, wie genau funktioniert das? Die Anleitung schweigt sich da aus.. Gibt es ausser den Tränken sonst noch eine Möglichkeit, Zaiuberkraft zu regenerieren? Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## onewinged_angel (23. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.03.2006 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> onewinged_angel am 23.03.2006 09:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'Oh! Dann weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Rabowke (23. März 2006)

*AW: Sternzeichenfrage: Atronach oder Magier*



			
				Ztyla am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorweg: Ich habe Morrowind nicht gespielt und lasse mich jetzt einfach mal von der Story leiten. Frage zu den Sternzeichen und Magikaregeneration:
> 
> Ich spiele einen Dunkelelf Kampfmagier und habe ihm das Sternzeichen "Atronach" gegeben. Leider regeneriert er dadurch kein Magika beim Rasten mehr. Wäre das beim Sternzeichen "Magier" der Fall gewesen? Regeneriert man bei "Magier" auch beim rumlaufen?
> 
> Die Beschreibung für "Atronarch" besagt, dass man Magika beim Kampf absorbiert, wie genau funktioniert das? Die Anleitung schweigt sich da aus.. Gibt es ausser den Tränken sonst noch eine Möglichkeit, Zaiuberkraft zu regenerieren? Danke für Hilfe!


Du absorbierst 50% Magie Damage, diese 50% werden dann 1:1 deinem Magika zugeschrieben. Das Problem ist aber, dass ich, am Anfang, recht wenig Mobs gefunden habe, die dich mit Magie angreifen. 95% waren Meleeklassen.

Mein Char regeneriert 'on the fly' Magika, geht sogar recht fix. Als Sternzeichen hab ich 'Thief' genommen.


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2006)

*AW: Sternzeichenfrage: Atronach oder Magier*



			
				Ztyla am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele einen Dunkelelf Kampfmagier und habe ihm das Sternzeichen "Atronach" gegeben. Leider regeneriert er dadurch kein Magika beim Rasten mehr. Wäre das beim Sternzeichen "Magier" der Fall gewesen? Regeneriert man bei "Magier" auch beim rumlaufen?



Der Magier würde Mana regenerieren, ja. Auch beim rumlaufen wenn ich richtig informiert bin (hab das Spiel leider noch nicht).



			
				Ztyla am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Beschreibung für "Atronarch" besagt, dass man Magika beim Kampf absorbiert, wie genau funktioniert das? Die Anleitung schweigt sich da aus.. Gibt es ausser den Tränken sonst noch eine Möglichkeit, Zaiuberkraft zu regenerieren? Danke für Hilfe!



Bei Morrowind wars so, dass von den Zaubern die Gegner auf dich sprachen einfach manche verpufften und dir Mana gutgeschrieben wurde. 
Und ausser Tränken gabs dort noch die Möglichkeit Gegenstände mit Manaregeneration zu verzaubern. Ob und wie das in Oblivion geht kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

IMO ist grade für einen Einsteiger der Atronach wohl eines der schwierigeren Sternzeichen. Bastel dir entweder einen Charakter der auch noch ordentlich kämpfen kann oder nimm lieber ein Sternzeichen wo sich dein Mana regeneriert.


----------



## Tiger39 (23. März 2006)

Hi

ich wollte gerne ein Elf werden (egal welcher werde ich dann ja sehen) aber wollte fragen was es für Unterschiede gibt zwischen den Elfenarten.Ich will ein beweglicher Kämpfer sein.Welche der 3 Klassen is dann da zu empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Ztyla (23. März 2006)

*AW: Sternzeichenfrage: Atronach oder Magier*



			
				Iceman am 23.03.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 23.03.2006 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe, Iceman!

Da ich schon weiter im Spiel fortgeschritten bin, muß ich wohl lernen, mit meinem "Atronarch" zu leben.. :-/

Hab jetzt mal dieses "Absorbieren" im Kampf ausprobiert - ich leuchte bei Treffern lila auf und das Magika regeneriert sich. Kann ich das irgendwie beeinflussen, daß mich die Treffer aufladen und nicht verletzen, oder passiert das zufällig? Sorry, wenn ich das alles so explizit frage, aber ich muss den Char ja noch 50 Stunden durch Tamriel lenken


----------



## LowriderRoxx (23. März 2006)

*AW: Sternzeichenfrage: Atronach oder Magier*

50% Chance, dass du die Energie absorbierst - kannst keinerlei Einfluss drauf nehmen.


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2006)

Tiger39 am 23.03.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> ich wollte gerne ein Elf werden (egal welcher werde ich dann ja sehen) aber wollte fragen was es für Unterschiede gibt zwischen den Elfenarten.Ich will ein beweglicher Kämpfer sein.Welche der 3 Klassen is dann da zu empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab mal im Eingangsposting den Charaktergenerator verlinkt, da kannste sehen was für Auswirkungen die Rassenwahl hat. Für dich wär dann wohl der Waldelf am geeignetsten.


----------



## Phade (23. März 2006)

Spielt jemand von euch einen "reinen" Dieb? Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten sich genau darauf zu spezielisieren 
Seit "Rückkehr nach Krondor" hab ich nie mehr einen gespielt, aber da war's doch sehr spaßig (war ja auch darauf ausgelegt).
Sind das adäquate Kämpfer im Nahkampf oder sollte man sich sinnvollerweise auf das Bogenschießen konzentrieren? Spielen die sich überhaupt relativ leicht?


----------



## Sombrero (23. März 2006)

Servus!!!!!!

Wollte mal fragen, wie sich euer Char so entwickelt?! Habe so das Gefühl, es geht bei mir ziemlich langsam voran...   
OK, habe den Vorgänher nicht gespielt aber ich muß sagen, nach neun Stunden erst Level 4, ist das normal oder bin ich einfach nur unfähig???
 
Habe als Char übrigens den Redguard gewählt...
Ach ja, die Gegenstände, die ich bis jetzt in den Truhen unzähliger Dungeons gefunden habe, waren eigentlich alle Schrott. Nur ein paar wenige wertvolle Gegenstände für bestandene Quests...
Habe bis jetzt noch kein Schwert, das schadenstechnisch über die neuner- Marke hinauskommt....

Bis denne.


----------



## magelheis (24. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*



			
				Namuraz am 22.03.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich wohl wieder mit einem Khajiit anfange, wollte ich wieder schnelligkeit und trotzdem bissl rüstung, hab mich deswegen in Morrowind auf mittlere Rüstung spezialisiert ...
> in dem Chara-Editior von [HIER] finde ich jedoch nur schwere und leichte rüstung oO
> 
> wird mittlere rüstung in oblivion schon vorhanden sein? falls nich wär das nich so toll



Medium Armor gibt's tatsaechlich nicht mehr. Eine Strafe auf Schnelligkeit scheint's aber auch mit schwerer Ruestung nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## onewinged_angel (24. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*



			
				magelheis am 24.03.2006 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Namuraz am 22.03.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, beim Laden kam bei mir aber auch schon der Hinweis, dass man als "Gesell" in Schwere Rüstung den Geschwindigkeits-Malus um 50% verringern kann. Von daher müsste es den Abzug ja noch geben


----------



## frogi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*

wie öffne ich die weltkarte ?


----------



## oceano (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*

So ein Mist, hab auch den Atronach gewählt....   

Bin zwar noch nicht soooo weit, aber nochmal anfangen will ich auch nicht.

Hatte das irgendwie voll verpeilt, dass sich das Mana nicht mehr von alleine auflädt. Bis jetzt ein echter Nachteil meiner Meinung nach.

Leider kann ja bis jetzt niemand wirklich sagen, ob sich der Atronach im späteren Spielverlauf doch noch bezahlt macht.
Was denkt ihr??

Hätte ich doch mal lieber den Schatten genommen (wollte immer schonmal unsichtbar sein   )


----------



## Pulchi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*

[Hallo Leute,
ich werde TES 4 Oblivion am Montag bekommen    .
Damit ih gleich ordentlich starten kann, möchte ich mir jetzt schon meinen Charakter überlegen.

Könnt ihr mir einen Charakter basteln, der stark in Zerstörungsmagie ist, dabei aber auch gut im Nahkampf? Welche Rasse schickt sich da an?


thx Pulchi


----------



## Ztyla (25. März 2006)

*AW: Keine mittelere rüstung?*



			
				oceano am 25.03.2006 04:06 schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Mist, hab auch den Atronach gewählt....
> 
> Bin zwar noch nicht soooo weit, aber nochmal anfangen will ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Fang lieber noch mal an, ich habs aufgrund der Ratschläge auch gemacht, und glaub mir: Spätestens im ersten Oblivion Tor wäre ich mit dem Atronarchen verzweifelt... Gönn Dir die Zeit und nimm den Magier-zumal Du durch Steigern der Attribute diesen permanenten "Aufladevorgang" noch beschleunigt...


----------



## Ztyla (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				Pulchi am 25.03.2006 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [Hallo Leute,
> ich werde TES 4 Oblivion am Montag bekommen    .
> Damit ih gleich ordentlich starten kann, möchte ich mir jetzt schon meinen Charakter überlegen.
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich nen Kampfmagier nehmen, am besten als Rasse die Dunmer (Dunkelelfen). Wie hier im Thread schon besprochen - nimm aber bloß den Magier als Sternzeichen, nicht den Atronarch


----------



## Pulchi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				Ztyla am 25.03.2006 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 25.03.2006 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch gut im Nahkampf?


----------



## Thorosmanu (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*

Hallo, meine PC-Rollenspielerfahrung ist recht bescheiden. Zudem ist Oblivion der erste "Elder Scrolls"-Teil, den ich überhaupt spiele.
Habe gestern mal angespielt und hatte z.B. gegen den ersten(!) Wegelagerer keine Schnitte (auch wenn mich da eine Wache gerettet hat  )!
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tips geben, wie ich einen einsteigerfreundlichen (kampfstarken) Charakter erstellen kann? Ich blicke bei der ganzen Auswahl (Rasse, Sternzeichen,....)leider nicht durch und habe keine Lust nachher noch mal von vorne beginnen zu müssen. Habe nichts gegen einen Char., der auch fit in Magie ist - im Gegenteil-, aber die Betonung sollte auf (Nah)Kampf liegen.
Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!


----------



## FatAbbot (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*

Vorhin hats schon mal jemand gefragt, wie gut findet man sich als Dieb+Bogenschütze bei Oblivion zurecht? Wie soll man Nahkämpfe überstehen? Hat man besondere Skills wie bei WoW, durch die man mehr Schaden macht oder den Gegner stunnt? Ich bin absolut kein WoW Fan mehr, aber der Schurke bei WoW war echt verdammt gut. Falls nicht, wäre das sonst ziemlich schwer im Vergleich zum Krieger, der sehr viel einstecken kann. Welche Rasse, Sternzeichen und Skillpunkteverteilung empfehlt ihr für einen Dieb und Bogenschützen? Bekomm das Game leider erst am Montag geliefert    aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## Tiger39 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*

hallo nochmal

ich wollte fragen wie ich Gegenstände weglegen kann ohne sie aufzubrauchen,
wein mein Char total überladen ist (178 von 185).So ist er total lahm    .
Und was für ne Waffe könnte ich mir holen?Ich bin Level 2 und hab das Stahl-Langschwert.Die Waffe sollte mal einen Schaden von min. 5-7 haben (möglichst Einhand-Schwert).

danke schon mal für Hilfe.


----------



## Natschlaus (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*



			
				Tiger39 am 25.03.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nochmal
> 
> ich wollte fragen wie ich Gegenstände weglegen kann ohne sie aufzubrauchen,
> wein mein Char total überladen ist (178 von 185).So ist er total lahm    .
> ...



Mach Shift+Linksklick(Shift=Großschreiben Taste).
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Pulchi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*

Gibt es eigentlich auch Armbrüste in Obliviob?
Wenn ja wie stark sind die?


----------



## SPEEDI007 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*

Hi, ich bin ein Dunkelelf (Kampfmagier und Sternzeichen Magier). Würdet ihr mir empfehlen Schwere Rüstungen und auf Einhand Schwerter zu spezalisieren? Einhand Schwerter habe ich mich nun schon paar Stunden verwendet. Werde ich wohl so oder so weiter spielen... . Spricht es es dagegen Schwere Rüstungen zu nehmen, wenn man Dunkelelf ist?


----------



## Ztyla (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				Pulchi am 25.03.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 25.03.2006 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er kann nicht so zuschlagen wie ein stumpfer Nord mit ner Doppelaxt, aber in Kombination mit Zerstörungszauber habe ich ohne Probleme das erste Obliviontor geschlossen..


----------



## gamesfan1988 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*

Ich spiele gerade einen Rothwardonen, Kampfmagier mit Sternzeichen Krieger (?).
Ich frag mich ob das so ne gute Kombination ist....?
Das erste Obliviontor hab ich recht locker zu bekommen aber bin ja noch erst am Anfang und auch kein wirklicher RPG Experte....
Lieber fange ich jetzt noch mal neu an, als später im Spiel festzustellen das es mir zu schwer wird oder so.

Was wäre denn ne gute Anfängerkombi ?
MfG


----------



## FatAbbot (25. März 2006)

*AW: Rassenfrage Hochelf oder Bretone als Magier ?*

Habe das Game noch nicht, mich würde aber interessieren, ob Alteration als Thief genauso gut ist wie Security. Mit dem Letzten kann man ja nur Schlößer leichter knacken, mit Alteration kann man Magic Armor usw. + Schlößer leichter öffnen zaubern. Da müsste Alteration doch genauso gut sein, oder?


----------



## pirx (25. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 25.03.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele gerade einen Rothwardonen, Kampfmagier mit Sternzeichen Krieger (?).
> Ich frag mich ob das so ne gute Kombination ist....?
> Das erste Obliviontor hab ich recht locker zu bekommen aber bin ja noch erst am Anfang und auch kein wirklicher RPG Experte....
> Lieber fange ich jetzt noch mal neu an, als später im Spiel festzustellen das es mir zu schwer wird oder so.
> ...


Krieger ist für Anfänger immer gut 
Falls du den Schwerpunkt auf Krieger legst, solltest du mit dieser Kombination glücklich werden. Als Magier dürfte es dir wohl später (oder auch früher) an Mana mangeln, schätzungsweise.


----------



## outlawx (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*

ich hätte mal ne frage zu den leveln des chars.
wieviel level gibts denn die man aufsteigen? die fertigkeiten kann man ja bis 100 ausbauen oder gehts dannach noch weiter? und wo ist die grenze für den ganzen char level?

thx


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: Anfänger braucht Hilfe beim Charaktererstellen*



			
				Wakka am 25.03.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tiger39 am 25.03.2006 10:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann Sachen übrigens auch in Truhen ablegen und später wiederholen wenn man sie braucht


----------



## TobeBahr (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				outlawx am 26.03.2006 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mal ne frage zu den leveln des chars.
> wieviel level gibts denn die man aufsteigen? die fertigkeiten kann man ja bis 100 ausbauen oder gehts dannach noch weiter? und wo ist die grenze für den ganzen char level?
> 
> thx



Hab mal gelesen, dass man z.B. als Vampir bei manchen Attributen nicht auf 100 beschränkt ist...


----------



## Zebra-Man (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*

Hätte auch 'ne kleine Frage:

Habe vor "Blocken", "Schwerter" sowie "Zerstörung" zu nehmen.
Wenn ich jetzt in der Welt mit Schwert + Schild herumlaufe und dann z.B. einen Feuerball zaubern möchte, behält der Char dann das Schild in der Nebenhand oder ist er dann völlig unbewaffnet und ohne Möglichkeit zu blocken???

Danke!


----------



## olstyle (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				Zebra-Man am 26.03.2006 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch 'ne kleine Frage:
> 
> Habe vor "Blocken", "Schwerter" sowie "Zerstörung" zu nehmen.
> Wenn ich jetzt in der Welt mit Schwert + Schild herumlaufe und dann z.B. einen Feuerball zaubern möchte, behält der Char dann das Schild in der Nebenhand oder ist er dann völlig unbewaffnet und ohne Möglichkeit zu blocken???
> ...


Mann kann einfach wärend des Kampfes mit der C-Taste(Standartbelegung) zaubern ohne die Waffen weg zu stecken.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## gamesfan1988 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				pirx am 25.03.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 25.03.2006 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erstmal danke für deine antwort
aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt auch noch nicht schlauer....
dh das mein char an sich nicht so schlecht ist, es ihm für einen kampfmagier aber an mana mangelt

was wäre dann eine bessere kombi (und bitte ohne ironie-smilies, dann blick ich noch weniger  )

ich hätte gern nen char der schon zaubern, aber auch zuhauen kann
danke
MfG


----------



## pirx (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 26.03.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal danke für deine antwort
> aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt auch noch nicht schlauer....
> dh das mein char an sich nicht so schlecht ist, es ihm für einen kampfmagier aber an mana mangelt
> 
> ...


Also ganz ohne Ironie: Jeder Kampfmagier kann weder richtig zuhauen wie ein Krieger, noch richtig gut zaubern wie ein reiner Magier. Es ist eine Mischung von beidem, die aber in Oblivion grundsätzlich gut funktioniert bzw. sollte.

Das Problem bei deinem Rothschwadron ist, dass er keinerlei Boni für Magie hat, dafür aber genügend Boni die für Krieger gut geeignet sind. Es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll ihm das Magier Sternzeichen zu geben, da sein Manapool dann um +50 erweitert wird, falls du tatsächlich bei dieser Rasse bleiben willst. Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, dass Attribute die für Magie ebenfalls wichtig sind, eher mühselig hochzubringen sind. Dafür sind Attribute wie Stärke usw., die für Krieger wichtig sind sicher kein Problem.

Eine sicherlich sinnvolle Rasse für Kampfmagier ist der Dunkelelf. Der hat etwas Boni für Magie sowie z.B. für Schwertkampf und leichte Rüstung. Zweifellos ist aber Oblivion auch mit anderen Rassen als Kampfmagier spielbar.


----------



## Red-Bird (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				outlawx am 26.03.2006 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte mal ne frage zu den leveln des chars.
> wieviel level gibts denn die man aufsteigen? die fertigkeiten kann man ja bis 100 ausbauen oder gehts dannach noch weiter? und wo ist die grenze für den ganzen char level?
> 
> thx




Hi,...hängt von der rasse ab einige bis level 49, andere bis 50    klingt komisch ist aber so


----------



## Xardass (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				pirx am 26.03.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 26.03.2006 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab dann aber mal ne Frage:
Wirkt sih Rüstung oder so nachteilig auf das Zaubern aus? Kann ich mit einer schweren Rüstung schlechter zaubern als mit einer leichten oder ganz ohne?
Weil in Morrowind war das ja imo nicht so.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Piyasena (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*

Hab dann aber mal ne Frage:
Wirkt sih Rüstung oder so nachteilig auf das Zaubern aus? Kann ich mit einer schweren Rüstung schlechter zaubern als mit einer leichten oder ganz ohne?
Weil in Morrowind war das ja imo nicht so.

Danke schonmal [/quote]

Ist abhänig davon, wie gut du mit der Rüstung umgehen kannst. Eventuel im verhältnis zum Zauberlevel...


----------



## gamesfan1988 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung*



			
				pirx am 26.03.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz ohne Ironie: Jeder Kampfmagier kann weder richtig zuhauen wie ein Krieger, noch richtig gut zaubern wie ein reiner Magier. Es ist eine Mischung von beidem, die aber in Oblivion grundsätzlich gut funktioniert bzw. sollte.
> 
> Das Problem bei deinem Rothschwadron ist, dass er keinerlei Boni für Magie hat, dafür aber genügend Boni die für Krieger gut geeignet sind. Es wäre wahrscheinlich sinnvoll ihm das Magier Sternzeichen zu geben, da sein Manapool dann um +50 erweitert wird, falls du tatsächlich bei dieser Rasse bleiben willst. Dann bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, dass Attribute die für Magie ebenfalls wichtig sind, eher mühselig hochzubringen sind. Dafür sind Attribute wie Stärke usw., die für Krieger wichtig sind sicher kein Problem.
> 
> Eine sicherlich sinnvolle Rasse für Kampfmagier ist der Dunkelelf. Der hat etwas Boni für Magie sowie z.B. für Schwertkampf und leichte Rüstung. Zweifellos ist aber Oblivion auch mit anderen Rassen als Kampfmagier spielbar.


danke noch mal

Die GS empfiehlt in ihrem Guide als Anfängerkombi einen Dunkelelfen Kreuzritter mit Sternzeichen Krieger....

wäre das vllt besser ?

vllt kann ja jmd eine gute kombi, unabhäging von dem vorher Besprochenen zusammestellen...
wäre nett, danke
MfG


----------



## ComboX (27. März 2006)

*Leveln*

Wünschte zwar das würde so nicht der weg sein Oblivion am besten durchzuspielen aber scheinbar scheint es der weg der wahl zu sein:

Versucht die Lvl-ups so lange hinauszuzögern wie möglich! Je niedriger euer Level desto leichter das Spiel. Man kann die ganze HQ auf level 1 durchspielen ohne Probleme zu bekommen. Versucht das auf 20 und ihr bekommt immer wieder einen auf den Deckel.

D.h. am besten Skills aussuchen die eurem Charakter nicht entsprechen. Für einen Krieger z.B. leichte Rüstung, Mystik, Zerstörung, Überredungskunst, Schütze, Veränderung und Illusion. So könnt ihr die Skills die ihr benutzt steigern ohne Betten meiden zu müssen. Wenn ihr dann aufsteigt könnt ihr das mittels des Steigern der Majorskills bewusst machen.

Grundsätzlich sollte man "automatisch" steigende Skills wie Alchemie, Akrobatik oder Athletik meiden. 

Hintergrund ist das das wenn ihr Skills die ihr hauptsächlich nutzt als Majors nehmen würdet zu früh aufsteigt. D.h. ihr könnt dann meist nur wenige Punkte auf die Attribute verteilen und werdet im Vergleich zu den Gegner im Verlauf des Spiels immer schwächer. Während ihr evtl bei einem levelup nur jeweils Attribute um 2-3 Punkte steigern könnt scheinen die Gegner nämlich immmer die vollen 5 zu nehmen. Habt ihr für euer Spiel unwichtige Skills als Majors genommen könnt ihr eure Hauptfähigkeiten trainieren (Der Krieger zum Beispiel Stumpfe Waffe, Schwert, Schwere Rüstung und Ähnliches und sobald ihr sicher seid beim Levelup die vollen Punkte verteilen zu können. Trainiert ihr die Hauptfähigkeiten wie leichte Rüstung und steigt dann erst auf.

Aber wie gesagt: Am leichtesten bleibt das Spiel wenn man NIE aufsteigt. 

Leider entgehen euch so aber auch die besseren Rüstungen (Scheinbar guckt vorher ein Kundschafter auf welchen lvl der Held ist und verteilt dementsprechend die Schätze in den Dungeons). Aber da im späterem Spiel selbst Banditen mit den (laut Ingame-Büchern) super seltenen Rüstungen rumlaufen schein das auch nicht viel zu machen.)


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2006)

*AW: Leveln*

Eine kleine Filmanspielung hab ich in Oblivion gefunden:

In Emperial City im Hafen gibt es ein Hausboot, welches als Taverne und Gasthaus fungiert. Mietet man sich nun dort ein Zimmer und schläft ein paar Stunden, wird man unsaft aus dem Schlaf gerissen.

[ ich möchte hier nicht zuviel Spoilern bis auf das Ende ]

Selena: Und wer bist du?
Spieler: Ich? Der Schiffskoch.

Eine kleine Anspielung auf, richtig, Alarmstufe Rot I.


Ansonsten macht mir Oblivion sehr viel Spass, allerdings empfinde ich dieses Spiel als zu 'unbalanced'. Es ist mMn viel zu einfach und nicht wirklich 'schwer'. Man kann innerhalb von einer Stunde zum Großmeister der Arena aufsteigen, und nebenbei noch 5000 Goldstücke damit verdienen. Sobald man eine verzauberte Waffe hat ( was spätestens nach dem ersten Obliviontor der Fall sein sollte ( man kann mit den Fragment, was man am Ende eines jeden Oblivionabschnittes entfernen muss, Waffen, Rüstung sowie Schmuck verzaubern ). Ich hab mein Katana mit dem ersten Fragment verzaubert, bei einem lautlosen Angriff ( 6x Waffenschaden ) fällt jeder (!) Gegner sofort um, im normalen Kampf nach zwei (!) Schlägen. 

Das hätte man besser lösen können


----------



## m-a-x (27. März 2006)

*AW: Leveln*



			
				ComboX am 27.03.2006 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber wie gesagt: Am leichtesten bleibt das Spiel wenn man NIE aufsteigt.
> 
> Leider entgehen euch so aber auch die besseren Rüstungen (Scheinbar guckt vorher ein Kundschafter auf welchen lvl der Held ist und verteilt dementsprechend die Schätze in den Dungeons). Aber da im späterem Spiel selbst Banditen mit den (laut Ingame-Büchern) super seltenen Rüstungen rumlaufen schein das auch nicht viel zu machen.)



Muss ich zustimmen, fande ich in Morrowind auch besser gelöst. Da gab es Gegner in bestimmten Gebieten die einfach zu stark waren und man erst entsprechend Erfahrung sammeln musste um sie zu besiegen. Im gleichen Zug hatte man es dann einfacher wenn man mal ne gute Rüstung oder ein gutes Schwert gefunden hat.

Bei Oblivion hab ich vor dem Hauptquest erstmal die Gegen erkundet, Gegenstände gesammelt und bin ein paar Stufen aufgestiegen, um dann jetzt bei Kvatch von den Feuer-Atronachen dauernd vermöbelt zu werden. Auf dem Weg dahin wo vorher noch ein paar Wölfe rumhoppelten steht jetzt an jeder Straßenkreuzung ne Horde Trolle und ich muss alle paar Meter rasten und die Beulen aus der Rüstung klopfen...
Mit der Zweitwaffe (Bogen) richte ich so gut wie gar keinen Schaden mehr an. 

Finde da kann noch nachgebessert werden, obwohl andere es scheinbar wiederum zu einfach finden, scheint also stark davon abzuhängen mit welchem Level man ein Quest beginnt.


----------



## baschtle (27. März 2006)

*AW: Leveln*

also mal ein allgemeiner tipp(hoffe der wurde noch nicht genannt.
tretet grundsätzlich Gilden bei, denn in denen kann man alles mitgehen lassen ohne das es als geklaut gilt oder man es wieder zurückgeben muss.
In der Kämpfergilde in Bruma (kann aber auch Leiyadin gewesen sein oder so, eines von den beiden) gibt es vor dem Kellereingang eine Glasvitrine in der ein klasse Brust panzer und handschuhe liegen (grün). waffen besorgt man sich dort auch kostenlos. allerdings ist ein gewisses können mit dem dietrich erforderlich, da die wirklich guten gegenstände meistens verschlossen sind (schloss stärke: schwer und sehr schwer), also diebesfähigkeiten schaden nie. Noch ein tipp ist die kampfgilde von Cheydinal(keine Ahnung wie man diese scheiß namen schreibt. ich hoffe ihr wisst wenigsten annähernd was ich meine). das spiel ist auf jeden fall klasse auch wenn ich von ein paar dungeons enttäuscht bin.
Ich hoff der tipp bringt euch was. 
P.S. ihr müsst den gilden natürlich beitreten.


----------



## GreenSoda (28. März 2006)

*AW: Leveln*

Ja das Level-scaling ist ein echtes Problem.

So habe ich auf Level 1 ohne Probleme eine Vampir-Matriachin kalt gestellt (Huh ? das war aber einfach), mit Level 5 kammen dann die ersten flatternden Dinger in der Wildnis und es dauert ein wenig länger bis ich mit ihnen fertig wurde (Endlich ! Ich dachte schon das wird wieder so easy wie in Morrowind)...tja dann kamm Level 7-10 und die Timberwölfe machten mir zu schaffen...es war immer noch machbar aber normale Straßenrand Gegner nahmen nun viel Zeit in Anspruch und ich erwische mich dabei wie ich die meisten Gegner umgehe anstatt mich ihnen zu stellen...

...einige Zeit später...

Level 20: Ich habe Angst. Die Straßenrandbanditen die mich um 10 Goldstücke erleichtern wollen tragen alle mindestens Glass/Daedric Rüstung...und wehe ich lasse sie zu nah ran -2,3 Hiebe und ich verliere 300 Hitpoints...in Dungeons und Höhlen gehe ich schon gar nicht mehr -ich weiß nun das der ganze Loot den ich bekomme sowieso an mein Level angepasst ist...das Hauptquest habe ich abgeschrieben...mein Char treibt sich jetzt in den Tavernen der Hauptstadt rum und betrinkt sich bis Bethesda das Scaling im nächsten Patch behebt...Nachts übernachtet er in den überteurten Zimmern die der Schankwirt anbietet -man weiss ja nie ob vielleicht der Bettler der an der nächsten Straßencke um Almosen bettelt nicht plötzlich sein Dwarven-Katana zückt und sich die 3 Goldstücke mit Gewalt holt.


----------



## pobert2001 (28. März 2006)

ein Freund hat gestern Oblivion angefangen und sich seine Fertigkeiten oder so
selber eingestellt  das er automatisch durch schlafen im Level aufsteigt...
war gestern 2 mal schlafen und ist schon Level 3 !!! 

was hat der den gemacht?  das muss doch ein bug sein oder?
so kannst du dich ja nach belieben immer höher level ohne
was machen zu müssen   

was ist eigentlich das max. level?


----------



## Scorpioen_21 (28. März 2006)

pobert2001 am 28.03.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Freund hat gestern Oblivion angefangen und sich seine Fertigkeiten oder so
> selber eingestellt  das er automatisch durch schlafen im Level aufsteigt...
> war gestern 2 mal schlafen und ist schon Level 3 !!!
> 
> ...



Nur durch Schlafen automatisch im Level aufsteigen ist nicht möglich.
Dein Kumpel hat sicher seinen Level up so lange hinausgezögert, dass er 2 mal im Level aufsteigen konnte.

So wie ich, bin Level 18 und bin aus Angst vor Frust  vor viel zu starken Gegnern schon seit einer längeren Zeit nicht mehr aufgestiegen. Wenn ich mich schlafen legen würde, würde ich sicherlich, so wie dein Kumpel, 2-3 Levels aufsteigen.

Des weiteren muss ich GreenSoda recht geben, den mir geht es genau so. 

Ich habe einfach Angst weiter über  Level 20 zu kommen.
Obwohl in der Arena packe ich locker einen Minotaruenfürst, aber 2 sicher nicht....
In Dungeons und Oblivion Tore geh ich gar nicht rein, da ich einfach kein Bock auf Frustgekloppe hab. Wenn ich mir überlege gegen 2 Sturmatornache (oder wie man die auch immer schreibt) zu kämpfen, wird mir ganz schwindelig ^^
Gegen menschliche Gegner gehts ja noch, aber nicht gegen Monster, die auch noch den ein oder anderen Zauberspruch loslassen.
Habe jetzt das Bruma Oblivion Tor geschlossen, war eigentlich ein Kinderspiel mit den 3 anderen NPCs, aber solo mit Level 20+ ...omg....

Wie gesagt unter Level 20 komme ich gut voran, aber irgendwie will man halt schon aufsteigen...wird schon


----------



## Scorpioen_21 (28. März 2006)

Hinzu kommt noch, dass ich viel zu schnell level und folgedessen es auch relativ schnell relativ hart wird.

Mein Char:

Rasse: Kaiservolk

Sternzeichen: Krieger

Hauptfertigkeiten:

Schwertkampf
Blocken
Schwere Rüstung
Schmied
Zerstörung
Wiederherstellung
Athletik

Naja, wie gesagt, mit dieser Zusammenstellung levelt man relativ schnell. 
Man kommt auch relativ gut voran, aber sobald man ein paar Level Ups hat, wirds dann unverhältinsmäßig heavy...
In Oblivion  (im Gegensatz zu anderen Rollenspielen) ist es nicht von Vorteil so schnell wie möglich aufzusteigen...

Und das ist auch mein größter Kritikpunkt am Spiel. 
Die schlechte Übersetzung, die teils unbelebten Städte fallen nicht so ins 
Gewicht wie dieses ätzende Levelanpassungssystem und die Allwissenheit der NPCs (Stichwort Diebstahl).

Was hat die Entwickler nur dazu getrieben sowas einzubauen, oh man    
Mit normalem Levelsystem wäre das Game die absolute Rollenspieloffenbarung.


----------



## outlawx (28. März 2006)

Scorpioen_21 am 28.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat die Entwickler nur dazu getrieben sowas einzubauen, oh man
> Mit normalem Levelsystem wäre das Game die absolute Rollenspieloffenbarung.



ich bin "reiner" dieb und momentan lvl 9. mit lvl 3-4 hatte ich probleme aber momentan fallen die gegener echt schnell um bei mir 

das die gegner ihr lvl automatisch anpasse find ich auch nicht so toll. allerdings denk ich das dass bei einem spiel wie oblivion, bei dem man die welt frei bereisen kann, sinnvoll ist.
bei anderen spielen ist die handlung sehr linear und gescriptet (gut, hier auch. grade die hauptquests) aber wenn man einfach nebenquests macht und die welt erkundet (somit hochlevelt) wäre die hauptquest später ja zu leicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2006)

outlawx am 28.03.2006 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Scorpioen_21 am 28.03.2006 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen hat man das wohl auch gemacht. Morrowind z.B. war zwar ein Riesenspiel, aber das hatte darin große Probleme. Da konnte man seinen Char so hochleveln, dass man irgendwann der Superheld war und jeden Gegner locker umhauen konnte. Hier bleibt das Spiel selbst bei höheren Leveln noch eine Herausforderung, also hat das mit dem "mitleveln" der Gegner auch Vorteile.


----------



## annon11 (28. März 2006)

Zu welchen Charakter Sternzeichen usw würdet ihr einen Anfänger raten?Ich hab bisher noch kein Spiel dieser Serie gespielt.Meine einzigsten RPGs sind alle Gothicspiele und Guildwars.Sollte man sich erst auf den Nahkampf spezialisieren?Ist es bei Oblivion mit bestimmten Chars leichter oder schwerer?Ich wollte eigentlich  hauptsächlich mit Magie kämpfen,baer auch mit den Schwert gut sein.Gute Rüssi wäre auch nicht schlecht.Dieb sein wäre auch nicht schlecht(Bischen viel für ein Char ich weiß,kann mich nicht entschieden  ).Problem ist nur ,dass man sich nur einer Gilde anschließen kann ,oder?


----------



## GreenSoda (28. März 2006)

Mit Level 20 trägt der Straßenbandit, der einen nur um ein paar Münzen erleichtern will um selber was essen zu könne, Daedric Rüstung...

Das Loot System ist auch im Eimer: Mit Level 1 gibt einem das Spiel auch nur Level 1 Items (Eisenrüstung, Lederrüstung) und mat hat keine Chance im nächsten Dungeon auf irgendwas Tolles zu stoßen weil der Computer einfach entschieden hat, dass ich mit meinem Level noch nicht bereit bin dazu.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nun mit Level 20+ auf den Weg von der Hauptstadt nach Kvatch gut und gerne die "Super-raren" Elven, Daedric Rüstungen im 20er Pack (von den mühsam gekillten Banditen) einsammeln...hallo ?

Nein ich finde das Scaling-system idiotisch: Wozu steige ich denn überhaupt auf wenn der Gegner den ich vorher mit einem niedrigeren Level nicht besiegen konnte später, nachdem ich mich mühesam aufgelevelt habe um eben gerade diesen Gegner endlich besiegen zu können, einfach durch einen anderen, schwereren Gegner, ausgetauscht wird ? Das ist doch einfach nur...blöd.

Ich hoffe Bethesda macht da irgendwas mit dem 1. Patch -das fände ich auch *viel* wichtiger als Performance oder Übersetzung Fixes weil diese eine Sache das Spiel für mich einfach kaputt macht.


----------



## Scorpioen_21 (28. März 2006)

GreenSoda am 28.03.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich finde das Scaling-system idiotisch: Wozu steige ich denn überhaupt auf wenn der Gegner den ich vorher mit einem niedrigeren Level nicht besiegen konnte später, nachdem ich mich mühesam aufgelevelt habe um eben gerade diesen Gegner endlich besiegen zu können, einfach durch einen anderen, schwereren Gegner, ausgetauscht wird ? Das ist doch einfach nur...blöd.



Und genau das ist die  Kernaussage. 
Genau das macht ein Rollenspiel (in meinen Augen) zu einem Rollenspiel.

Wenn man sich abrakert und alles daran setzt endlich ein paar Levels aufsteigen um dann endlich den einen Wächter, der die eine Höhle bewacht, bezwingen zu können.

Und genau hier versagt Oblivion da hier die Mobs einfach nach dem Level generiert werden.

EDIT


----------



## baschtle (28. März 2006)

Scorpioen_21 am 28.03.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenSoda am 28.03.2006 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr wisst aber schon dass man den schwierigkeitsgrad manuell verstellen kann   ? Esc -optionen -spielablauf-oberster balken. also bei mir liegt der genau in der mitte und ich hatt bisher noch nie probleme. bin zwar schon oft genug gestorben aber unschaffbar war es noch nie und ich habe es auch noch nie gescheut einen kampf anzunehemen.
Was ich aber auch bemängle (am scaling), ist das mit den artefakten oder gegenständen. wenn man schon ein gutes schwert oder eine gute rüstung hat, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich einen dungeon zu betreten. Blöd ist auch, dass wenn man eine quest annimmt automatisch die gegner in der Quest generiert werden, was heißt wenn man erst ein paar level höher auf diese quest eingeht, die genger auf die stufe angepasst sind, die man hatte, als man die Quest annahm.


----------



## Scorpioen_21 (29. März 2006)

baschtle am 28.03.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Scorpioen_21 am 28.03.2006 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup das ist klar ^^

Nur es kommt für mich nicht in Frage den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzuschrauben. Man muss sich halt durchbeißen oder es sein lassen.
Für mich kommt es wie cheaten. (meine Meinung)

Man sollte ein Spiel so durchspielen können, wie die Entwickler es vorgesehn haben. In einem "normalen" Rollenspiel ist dieser Fall durch Aufleveln und dadurch stärker als der Rest sein auch gegeben. 

Nur geht Oblivion da einen anderen Weg, in dem das Programm die Levels der Gegner (und Gegenstände) an das eigene Level anpasst.


----------



## mastabasta (29. März 2006)

Ich hab im moment folgendes Problem: Ich bin durch ein Oblivion Tor gereist und dort in eine Höhle am wegrand gegangen. In der Höhle gings nur nach unten weiter, durch ein etwa 3 m tiefes Loch. Ich dachte die Höle wäre der Eingang zum Oblivion Turm, war aber nicht der Fall und nun steh ich in der Höhle und kann weder vor noch zurück. Es gibt nur weitere Höhlensysteme, von denen aber keins nen Ausgang hat. Durch die letzte Türe komm ich nicht durch, da eine Meldung kommt wenn ich sie öffnen will ( "Diese Tür führt niergendwo hin").
Es gibt somit keine normale Möglichkeit mehr für mich, diese Höle zu verlassen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Kennt einer von euch evtl. nen cheat mit dem ich fliegen kann, bzw nen levitationstrank bekomme, um durch das Loch am Höhleneingang zu fliegen?

Ich weiss sonst echt nicht weiter

mfg masta


----------



## ComboX (30. März 2006)

Noch ein kurzer Tip:

Wer des öfteren neue Charaktere erstellt legt sich am besten ein Savegame am Ende der Kanalisation an. Dort können alle Einstellungen bzgl. des Charakters noch einmal geändert werden. So müsst ihr nicht immer wieder den Anfangsdungeon spielen.


----------



## Kaeksch (30. März 2006)

mastabasta am 29.03.2006 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab im moment folgendes Problem: Ich bin durch ein Oblivion Tor gereist und dort in eine Höhle am wegrand gegangen. In der Höhle gings nur nach unten weiter, durch ein etwa 3 m tiefes Loch. Ich dachte die Höle wäre der Eingang zum Oblivion Turm, war aber nicht der Fall und nun steh ich in der Höhle und kann weder vor noch zurück. Es gibt nur weitere Höhlensysteme, von denen aber keins nen Ausgang hat. Durch die letzte Türe komm ich nicht durch, da eine Meldung kommt wenn ich sie öffnen will ( "Diese Tür führt niergendwo hin").
> Es gibt somit keine normale Möglichkeit mehr für mich, diese Höle zu verlassen.
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Kennt einer von euch evtl. nen cheat mit dem ich fliegen kann, bzw nen levitationstrank bekomme, um durch das Loch am Höhleneingang zu fliegen?
> 
> ...


Konsole öffnen und tcl eingeben. Dann kannst du durch wände fliegen.


----------



## Kaeksch (30. März 2006)

Scorpioen_21 am 29.03.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> baschtle am 28.03.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab jetz mal den Schwierigkeitsbalken nach ganz rechts gesetzt und dann sind sogar die scheiss Wölfe so stark das die mir den Schlüpper ausziehnl. Bin Stufe 4. Die kommen selbst durch mein blocken durch   
Hallo? is doch nur nen Wolf. Die ziehn Sau viel ab.  Bei nem Kämpfer mit ner fetten Axt oder so würd ichs ja verstehn aber das is nu echt schlecht.  Kann mirs blocken quasi schenken.


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2006)

Scorpioen_21 am 29.03.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur es kommt für mich nicht in Frage den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzuschrauben. Man muss sich halt durchbeißen oder es sein lassen.
> Für mich kommt es wie cheaten. (meine Meinung)


ja, das ist definitiv falscher stolz und du bist selber schuld, wenn du den regler nicht nach links verschiebst.
das ist dann alleinee dein problem, die möglichkeit, das spiel anzupassen, hättest du ja.
das mit cheaten gleichzusetzen ist doch fern jeder realität oder spielst du andere spiele generell auf hard? tja, dann ist das wie gesagt alleine dein problem. es ist völlig legitim, mit einem niedrigeren schwierigkeitsgrad anzufangen oder ihn halt während des spiels zu verändern, dafür ist er ja da. man kann's später ja immer noch auf hard versuchen.


----------



## redcrush (30. März 2006)

hab mal 'ne frage zum manavorrat.wie kann ich den denn erhöhen?bin ein paar stufen aufgestiegen,aber der vorrat bleibt bei konstant 92.leben und ausdauer sind durch 'ne rüstung erhöht.ich dachte ,dass das alles mit der nächsten stufe mitsteigt.oder gibt es da auch wieder lehrer?


----------



## ComboX (30. März 2006)

redcrush am 30.03.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal 'ne frage zum manavorrat.wie kann ich den denn erhöhen?bin ein paar stufen aufgestiegen,aber der vorrat bleibt bei konstant 92.leben und ausdauer sind durch 'ne rüstung erhöht.ich dachte ,dass das alles mit der nächsten stufe mitsteigt.oder gibt es da auch wieder lehrer?



Die Höhe des Magievorrats ist Intelligenz x 2 + Boni. Die Auffrischungsrate ist abhängig von der Willenskraft.


----------



## redcrush (31. März 2006)

ComboX am 30.03.2006 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 30.03.2006 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt.intelligenz hab ich dann wohl vernachlässigt...


----------



## dax007 (31. März 2006)

*Benötige Klarheit bezüglich der Startwerte der Fertigkeiten*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe mich kann jemand von meiner Verwirrung befreien! Habe jetzt schon einige Charaktäre erstellt und immer stelle immer fest, dass ich bei einigen Fertigkeiten den Ausgangswert nicht ganz verstehe. Bei dem letzten Char, den ich, um das System zu verstehen zusammengewürfelt habe, äußert sich das wie folgt:

Rasse:Kaiserlicher, Sternz: Der Krieger, Spezialisierung: Kampf, Eigene Klasse. Meine Unklarheit bezieht sich bei diesem Beispiel auf eine Haupt- und eine Nebenfertigkeit.
So siehts aus:
1) Hauptfertigkeit: Waffenschmiedt = Ausgangswert 30
2) Nebenfertikeit: Stumpfe Waffen = Ausgangswert 15

Nach meiner (wahrscheinlich falschen) Rechnung
sollte es aber sooo sein:

1)Hauptfertigkeit: 25
Spezibonus für Kampfspezialisierung: +10
Rassenbonus: 0
Startwert: 35

2)Nebenfertigkeit: 5
Spezibonus für Kampfspezial.: +10
Rassenbonus: +5
Startwert: 20

Mach ich was falsch oder ist das eom Bug? Wahrscheinlich bin i zu blöd, wäre dankbar für Hilfe!


----------



## annon11 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Benötige Klarheit bezüglich der Startwerte der Fertigkeiten*

Hab mal eine Frage zu den Rängen und den Charakterwerten.
Was bringt es genau in Rängen wie Lehrling usw aufzusteigen.Wenn man zB den höchsten Rang in Zerstörungsmagie hat,macht man dann einfach mehr Schaden oder wie?Und was dagegen bringt die normale Steigerung der Attribute durch Anwendung wie Blocken ,Veränderung usw.?Was ist denn besser in Rängen aufzusteigen oder durch Anwendung?Ist das vielleicht wie in Gothic 2, wo man ja zB in Einhandkampf bis zum Meister aufsteigen konnte und somit die Volltrefferchance steigt und man schneller zuschlägt?


----------



## ziegenbock (2. April 2006)

*AW: Benötige Klarheit bezüglich der Startwerte der Fertigkeiten*



			
				annon11 am 01.04.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal eine Frage zu den Rängen und den Charakterwerten.
> Was bringt es genau in Rängen wie Lehrling usw aufzusteigen.Wenn man zB den höchsten Rang in Zerstörungsmagie hat,macht man dann einfach mehr Schaden oder wie?Und was dagegen bringt die normale Steigerung der Attribute durch Anwendung wie Blocken ,Veränderung usw.?Was ist denn besser in Rängen aufzusteigen oder durch Anwendung?Ist das vielleicht wie in Gothic 2, wo man ja zB in Einhandkampf bis zum Meister aufsteigen konnte und somit die Volltrefferchance steigt und man schneller zuschlägt?



dann schau mal ins handbuch, ab seite 20 (



Spoiler



du hast doch ein handbuch, oder?)


 da werden die unterschiede von novize bis meister erklärt.


----------



## Atropa (2. April 2006)

Scorpioen_21 am 29.03.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur es kommt für mich nicht in Frage den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzuschrauben. Man muss sich halt durchbeißen oder es sein lassen.
> Für mich kommt es wie cheaten. (meine Meinung)


Seltsame Meinung - was bringt es mir, mich durch ein Spiel durchzubeissen, und nicht zu "cheaten" ? 
Ich will in erster Linie unterhalten werden, und das was auf dem Bildschirm abläuft soll nicht in Arbeit ausarten. 



> Man sollte ein Spiel so durchspielen können, wie die Entwickler es vorgesehn haben.


Warum entspricht der Schwierigkeitsgrad "hard" dem was die Entwickler vorgesehen haben, und "easy" dagegen nicht ?!  
Der variable Schwierigkeitsgrad ist von den Entwickler ja gerade eben extra so vorgesehen, dass jeder, angefangen bei Gelegenheitsspieler bis hin zum Pr0-Gamer alle auf ihre Kosten kommen.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (3. April 2006)

*Das Ding mit den Dietrichen*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich dreh noch durch, jetzt ist das Game so geil, läuft auch noch klasse auf meinem System, so schön durchdacht und gestaltet...und dann das   

Die Dietriche bringen mich echt noch dazu meinen Monitor aus dem Fenster zu schmeissen...die Dinger machen gerade was sie wollen...zig x klappts, und dann spinnen die wieder....  

Wahrscheinlich gehts Euch genauso...wollts nur mal los werden


----------



## LowriderRoxx (3. April 2006)

*AW: Das Ding mit den Dietrichen*

Kann es sein, dass einige Items im Spiel vollkommen den Schwierigkeitsgrad rausnehmen? Nehmen wir mal den Skeleton Key. Sobald man den hat, wird Security als Skill vollkommen überflüssig - oder in meinem Fall Open Hard Lock als Spell. 
Azura's Stone auf der anderen Seite ... unzerstörbarer Seelenstein? Hab mir als Arch-Mage einen Bogen verzaubert und durch Azura's Stone konnte mir die Anzahl der Ladungen vollkommen egal sein. Brauch nur Greater Soul Trap auf irgendwas sprechen und schon hab ich wieder gratis Ladungen.

Die selbst erstellten Spells haben eine ähnliche Wirkung. Hab mir zwei Spells gemacht: zum einen 100% Weakness gegen Frost, Shock und Fire; zum anderen 100 Schaden, je Frost, Shock und Fire. Ausser Oger und Land Dreugh hab ich noch nichts gefunden, was nach einem davon noch lebt. Magicka reicht auch für drei Gegner, also kann man gewissermaßen einfach durchgehen. 
Vielleicht wirds später nochmal schwieriger, aber derzeit ... hab schon den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochgestellt, trotzdem machts kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Scorpioen_21 (3. April 2006)

> Seltsame Meinung - was bringt es mir, mich durch ein Spiel durchzubeissen, und nicht zu "cheaten" ?



Aufs Cheaten bezogen Tatsache das Spiel aus eigener Kraft ohne irgendwelche "unerlaubten" Hilfsmittel gemeistert zu haben beweist dass man etwas kann.
Aber wir wollen hier nicht zu weit abschweifen und am Thema vorbeireden.

Naja hab das Spiel zwischenzeitlich schon durch. 
Musste trotz allem mit Level 20+ den Schwierigkeitsgrad mal etwas senken.

Gegen Ende des Spiels so gegen Level 30 wurde es dann auf mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrad dann doch etwas zu leicht.

Etwas unausgewogen, aber man kann es nicht allen recht machen.

Wie gesagt das Spiel ist durch und warte jetzt nur noch auf 



Spoiler



meine Drachenrüstung


----------



## unterseebotski (4. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



> Dann würde ich nen Kampfmagier nehmen, am besten als Rasse die Dunmer (Dunkelelfen). Wie hier im Thread schon besprochen - nimm aber bloß den Magier als Sternzeichen, nicht den Atronarch


Wieso ist das schlecht? Bitte keine Ironie-Smilies, denn Oblivion ist mein erstes Spiel dieser Art.
Ich bin Dunkelelf habe eine eigene Klasse erzeugt, weil ich mich für nix entscheiden konnte (hab halt irgendwas angeclickt) - und Atronarch als Sternzeichen. Nach 12h Spielzeit bin ich noch auf Level 1.
Jetzt habe ich ein Oblivion-Tor gefunden, in dem ich den Turm nicht erreiche, da müsste man sehr weit springen können oder fliegen. Liegts an meinem Level...?
Ich glaube, Veränderung und Akrobatik sind bei mir noch nicht weit genug ausgebildet, um aufsteigen zu können, der Rest ist schon soweit. Wie kann ich das vorantreiben? Muss ich mir die Ausbildungen dazu erkaufen? 
Wo krieg ich genug Geld her...? 

Oder muss ich etwa von vorne Anfangen...


----------



## ziegenbock (4. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				unterseebotski am 04.04.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > Dann würde ich nen Kampfmagier nehmen, am besten als Rasse die Dunmer (Dunkelelfen). Wie hier im Thread schon besprochen - nimm aber bloß den Magier als Sternzeichen, nicht den Atronarch
> 
> 
> Wieso ist das schlecht? Bitte keine Ironie-Smilies, denn Oblivion ist mein erstes Spiel dieser Art.
> ...



fliegen kann man nicht bei oblivion. (höchstens irgendwo abstürzen). schau dich in der oblivionwelt genau um. meistens ist da irgendwo noch ein tor, wo man durch muß. ich habe auch ein paar mal suchen müssen.

wenn du nach 12 stunden noch auf level 1 bist, hast du was falsch gemacht. außer du willst nicht leveln. ich habe so alle 90 min ein level up (aktuell level 12 bei 17 stunden spielzeit). vielleicht hast du dir die falschen fähigkeiten ausgesucht. schreib mal, was du spielen willst (dieb, magier, kämpfer) und was du genommen hast (an fertigkeiten). dann kann man dir hier sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## unterseebotski (5. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				ziegenbock am 04.04.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nach 12 stunden noch auf level 1 bist, hast du was falsch gemacht. außer du willst nicht leveln. ich habe so alle 90 min ein level up (aktuell level 12 bei 17 stunden spielzeit). vielleicht hast du dir die falschen fähigkeiten ausgesucht. schreib mal, was du spielen willst (dieb, magier, kämpfer) und was du genommen hast (an fertigkeiten). dann kann man dir hier sicher weiterhelfen.


Ok, hab nochmal neu angefangen: bin jetzt Bretone, Schurke (nach Empfehlung von Oblivion) mit Sternzeichen "das Ritual". Besser?
Hab zwar immernoch Illusion als Hauptmerkmal und jetzt neu: Handelsgeschick. Die anderen Merkmale gehen schon voran, nur die 2 noch nicht, hab auch noch nicht so lange gespielt.


----------



## HanFred (5. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				ziegenbock am 04.04.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du nach 12 stunden noch auf level 1 bist, hast du was falsch gemacht. außer du willst nicht leveln.


jo... bestimmt bloss nie im bettchen geschlafen.

@uboot: handelsgeschick trainiertst du natürlich in erster linie beim handel treiben. also immer schön feilschen bis zur grenze, die der händler akzeptiert.
was ich da selber nicht ganz geschnallt habe: speechcraft hat da keinen einfluss, kann das sein?


----------



## unterseebotski (5. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				HanFred am 05.04.2006 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 04.04.2006 23:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, hab auch nie im Bett geschlafen.    Ist das wichtig...?   
Hab immer nur draußen übernachtet...


----------



## chinese600 (5. April 2006)

*Magische Waffen ??*

Hi Zusammen,

Ich habe einen Magischen Bogen, Schockbogen, denn man irgendwie wieder aufladen muss. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das geht?


----------



## unterseebotski (5. April 2006)

*AW: Magische Waffen ??*



			
				chinese600 am 05.04.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe einen Magischen Bogen, Schockbogen, denn man irgendwie wieder aufladen muss. Kann mir jemand sagen wo das geht?


Bei einem Magier gegen Geld (ist teuer) oder mir einem geladenen Seelenstein.


----------



## Gamer9005 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				unterseebotski am 05.04.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.04.2006 08:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja du musst auch in einem Bett übernachten, damit du Stufen aufsteigen kannst. Bei dir könnte ich mir auch vorstellen das du n paar mal mehr hintereinander übernachten musst.


----------



## unterseebotski (6. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*



			
				Gamer9005 am 05.04.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 05.04.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  ....so, nach 2 mal pennen bin ich jetzt Level 3. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich daran erstmal gewöhnen muss. Immer gleich gegen 2 Daedra-Rüpel und 1 Magier gleichzeitig kämpfen ist mühsam.


----------



## PCWichtel (9. April 2006)

*AW: Charaktererstellung - n00b-Frage...*

Mal eine Frage: Wie komme ich in die Universität rein, wenn ich schon alle Empfehlungen habe? Die Tore dort sind geschlossen und im mittleren Turm sind auch alle Türen zu


----------



## geoelter (10. April 2006)

Phade am 23.03.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt jemand von euch einen "reinen" Dieb? Es gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten sich genau darauf zu spezielisieren
> Seit "Rückkehr nach Krondor" hab ich nie mehr einen gespielt, aber da war's doch sehr spaßig (war ja auch darauf ausgelegt).
> Sind das adäquate Kämpfer im Nahkampf oder sollte man sich sinnvollerweise auf das Bogenschießen konzentrieren? Spielen die sich überhaupt relativ leicht?


Jau, ich hab den reinen Dieb! Hab einen selbst erstellt und dann gesehn, dass meine Atribute die gleichen sind. Bin zzt. Level 21 und hab echte Probs! Egal wo ich bin (Straße oder Dungeon): kämpfen ist echte Arbeit. Halte mich immer noch wacker auf dem mittleren (vorgegebenen) Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber die Versuchung ist schon groß.
Mein Hauptfehler: Ich dachte erstmal die (blöd große) Kaiserstadt abgrasen. Dabei levelte ich natürlich ohne Ende... Wenn man erstmal die Dungeons macht und auch ständig mitm Schwert rumfuchtelt und auch mal stumpfe Waffen, dann sollte das mit dem Stärke-Wert machbar sein. Ich bin hingegen erst bei 37 - und das ist eindeutig zu wenig. Ganz ohne Nahkampf komme ich zumindest nicht aus, wenns in enge Dungeons geht.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2006)

bekomme morgen endlich das game - hatte es vor 3 wochen bei amazon mit ner musik-CD bestellt, die aber nicht lieferbar war/ist, und als amazon oblivion dann vor 8 tagen endllich getrennt schon mal losschicken wollte war deren lagerbestand ausverkauft...    - aber nun haben die endlich wieder neue auf lager und meins abgeschickt!


hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber gibt es schon im netz gute anfängerguides für die charakterwahl? ich bin zwaralter BG- und wizardry-hase, aber mit one-player-RPG hab ich öfter mal problemchen, weil da eine falsche char-wahl nicht mehr durch mitstreiter ausgegeglichen werden kann...


würd durchaus nicht ungern auch magie anwenden. dieb liegt mir idR nicht so gut... aber lieber kämpfer als mage, wenn das einfacher zu spielen ist.


----------



## Iceman (11. April 2006)

Herbboy am 11.04.2006 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber gibt es schon im netz gute anfängerguides für die charakterwahl? ich bin zwaralter BG- und wizardry-hase, aber mit one-player-RPG hab ich öfter mal problemchen, weil da eine falsche char-wahl nicht mehr durch mitstreiter ausgegeglichen werden kann...
> 
> 
> würd durchaus nicht ungern auch magie anwenden. dieb liegt mir idR nicht so gut... aber lieber kämpfer als mage, wenn das einfacher zu spielen ist.



Grundsätzlich: Solange du gewisse Kampffähigkeiten hast, sei es Magie oder Nahkampf, ist es relativ egal wie du Oblivion spielst. Du kannst dir natürlich ne Mixklasse machen und auf Magie und Nahkampf gehen, dann solltest du dich aber auf leichte Rüstungen beschränken, sonst leiden deine Zauber arg.
Es gibt eigentlich keine Möglichkeit einen wirklich kaputten Char zu basteln, es sein denn du verzichtest quasi komplett auf jedwede Möglichkeit Gegnern Schaden zuzufügen. Lies dir die Beschreibungen im Handbuch durch und bastel dir zusammen was dir gefällt.

Nen paar grundsätzliche Tipps:
- Speechcraft ist imo nen ziemlich wichtiger Skill in Oblivion, da man darüber viele Quests bekommen kann
- Wenn du nen Kämpfer/Magier Hybrid machst achte darauf, dass du die Skills die Intelligenz steigern regelmässig nutzt, von Intelligenz hängt dein Manavorrat ab.


----------



## KONNAITN (11. April 2006)

Iceman am 11.04.2006 02:15 schrieb:
			
		

> - Wenn du nen Kämpfer/Magier Hybrid machst achte darauf, dass du die Skills die Intelligenz steigern regelmässig nutzt, von Intelligenz hängt dein Manavorrat ab.


Stimmt- ganz wichtig, und ich würde generell dazu raten bei einem Kämpfer-Typ ein Sternzeichen oder eine Klasse zu wählen, die einem einen kräftigen Mana-Bonus gibt. 
Ich habe das leider nicht gemacht, und erhöhe die Intelligenz fast bei jedem Levelanstieg um die maximalen 5 Punkte, aber so richtig viel bringt das auch nicht mehr- mein Manavorrat reicht wenn's hochkommt gerade mal für Spells der unteren Mittelklasse.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. April 2006)

Herbboy am 11.04.2006 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil da eine falsche char-wahl nicht mehr durch mitstreiter ausgegeglichen werden kann..


Am Anfang hat jemand geschrieben, man solle Dunkelelf nicht mit Sternzeichen Atronarch (?) kombinieren. Hab ich aber gemacht...   
Aber erklärt, warum das schlecht ist, hat es bis jetzt niemand.


----------



## Iceman (11. April 2006)

KONNAITN am 11.04.2006 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt- ganz wichtig, und ich würde generell dazu raten bei einem Kämpfer-Typ ein Sternzeichen oder eine Klasse zu wählen, die einem einen kräftigen Mana-Bonus gibt.
> Ich habe das leider nicht gemacht, und erhöhe die Intelligenz fast bei jedem Levelanstieg um die maximalen 5 Punkte, aber so richtig viel bringt das auch nicht mehr- mein Manavorrat reicht wenn's hochkommt gerade mal für Spells der unteren Mittelklasse.



Warum willst du bei einem reinen Kämpfer Typ nen Sternzeichen das Mana steigert? Bei nem Hybriden ok, aber sonst?


----------



## Iceman (11. April 2006)

unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Anfang hat jemand geschrieben, man solle Dunkelelf nicht mit Sternzeichen Atronarch (?) kombinieren. Hab ich aber gemacht...
> Aber erklärt, warum das schlecht ist, hat es bis jetzt niemand.



Atronach ist ok wenn du keine Magie benutzen willst. Damit hast du nämlich keine Manaregeneration ausser durch Tränke oder Zaubersprüche die dich treffen. Als Magiercharakter ist der Atronach ein eher unsinniges Sternzeichen.


----------



## KONNAITN (11. April 2006)

Iceman am 11.04.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 11.04.2006 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja weil ich immer ganz gerne einen Kämpfer spiele, der wenn's geht auch ein potenter Magier ist. Also von der Spielweise eigentlich einen Hybriden mit Kampf-Gewichtung. Das funktioniert mit meinem Nord an sich auch ganz gut, das Problem ist nur der Mana-Mangel und den hätte ich mit einem Mana Bonus (z.B. Klasse: Magier) am Anfang gleich entgegenwirken können. 
Zu einer hohen Konstitution oder Stärke zu kommen ist da IMO deutlich einfacher als sein Mana nachträglich noch hochzupushen.
Trotzdem war ein Nord für diese Spielweise natürlich nicht die optimale Wahl, keine Frage, aber mit einem Mana-Bonus ist man glaube ich immer ganz gut beraten.


----------



## unterseebotski (11. April 2006)

Iceman am 11.04.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ausser durch Tränke oder Zaubersprüche die dich treffen. Als Magiercharakter ist der Atronach ein eher unsinniges Sternzeichen.


Stimmt natürlich, aber ich benutze Magie. Im Kampf sogar recht oft. Als Dunkelelf kann man sogar einen "Ahnen" zu Hilfe rufen, oder den "Kriegsschrei" zaubern, auch ganz nützlich im Kampf.
Mit Welkyd-Steinen kann man sein Mana auch wieder aufladen, bzw. wenn man nach einem Kampf in einer Kirche der Neun am Altar betet. 
So kann man sich schon ganz gut durchs Spiel bringen...


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2006)

Iceman am 11.04.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> unterseebotski am 11.04.2006 08:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was würdest du mir denn empfehlen? möchte durchaus auch kämpfen, aber auch ab und an magie benutzen... 

ist das sternzeichen denn überhaupt SO wichtig, dass man sich versternzeichnen *g* kann?


ps: bin bretone.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*

ich bin als klasse schattenklinge. für nen levelaufstieg muss man ja seine hauptfähigkeiten um je mind. 10 erhöhen, oder? da tut sich ein problem auf: eine hauptfähigkeit von mir ist magie der art  "verändern", nur kenne ich keinen einzigen spruch dieser art...     wo finde ich welche, und für den fall, dass das ein problem werden könnte: wie lerne ich sprüche denn dann?

und woher weiß ich, um wieviele punkte ich meine eigenschaften bereits erhöhen konnte? man sieht ja nur den balken und den wert, weiß aber ja nicht den "startwert"...  :-o


----------



## ComboX (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin als klasse schattenklinge. für nen levelaufstieg muss man ja seine hauptfähigkeiten um je mind. 10 erhöhen, oder? da tut sich ein problem auf: eine hauptfähigkeit von mir ist magie der art  "verändern", nur kenne ich keinen einzigen spruch dieser art...     wo finde ich welche, und für den fall, dass das ein problem werden könnte: wie lerne ich sprüche denn dann?
> 
> und woher weiß ich, um wieviele punkte ich meine eigenschaften bereits erhöhen konnte? man sieht ja nur den balken und den wert, weiß aber ja nicht den "startwert"...  :-o



Du musst INSGESAMT 10 Fähigkeiten erhöhen. Ob jetzt 10x Schwertkampf oder 3x Schwertkampf und 7x Blocken ist dabei egal. 
Sprüche für Veränderung sind z.B. diverse Schildzauber die du in jedem gut sortierten Zaubereifachgeschäft kaufen kannst.


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> eine hauptfähigkeit von mir ist magie der art  "verändern", nur kenne ich keinen einzigen spruch dieser art...     wo finde ich welche, und für den fall, dass das ein problem werden könnte: wie lerne ich sprüche denn dann?


Zaubersprüche jeglicher Art (Zerstörung, Illusion, Veränderung, Wiederherstellung) kannst du bei den Priestern in den Kirchen, oder bei den Magiern in den Gildenhallen kaufen.



> ...und woher weiß ich, um wieviele punkte ich meine eigenschaften bereits erhöhen konnte? man sieht ja nur den balken und den wert, weiß aber ja nicht den "startwert"...  :-o


Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Je höher der Wert, desto besser ist es. Der Anfangswert ist meiner Meinung nach absolut belanglos!? 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zaubersprüche jeglicher Art (Zerstörung, Illusion, Veränderung, Wiederherstellung) kannst du bei den Priestern in den Kirchen, oder bei den Magiern in den Gildenhallen kaufen.


 das warmir klar, nur hab ich bisher keinen laden gefunden, wo es zauber aus "veränderung" gab. wllte halt nicht durch das halbe eich wandern bis ich einen finde 

kauft man die zauber einfach und beherrscht sie dann direkt?





> > ...und woher weiß ich, um wieviele punkte ich meine eigenschaften bereits erhöhen konnte? man sieht ja nur den balken und den wert, weiß aber ja nicht den "startwert"...  :-o
> 
> 
> Was spielt das für eine Rolle? Je höher der Wert, desto besser ist es. Der Anfangswert ist meiner Meinung nach absolut belanglos!?
> ...


damit ich weiß, wieviel ich noch erhöhen muss für nen level-up. ich möchte gerne wisssen, dass zB bei fähigkeit C noch 3 punkte fehlen, bis ich sie um besagte 10 erhöht habe.

aber offenbar muss man ja gar nicht jede um JE 10 erhöhen, wie ich nun lese... ich kann also auch zB schwertkampf um 20 und dafür veränderung gar nicht erhöhen?

des level-aufstieg-balken sieht halt voll aus, aber ich hab noch keine meldung bekommen, daher dachte ich, ich muss veränderung auch um 10 erhöhen. offenbar fehlen aber wohl nur 1-2 punkte... irgendwie ist das nicht so 100% zu erkennen...  dann zock ich mal weiter.


----------



## Killtech (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> kauft man die zauber einfach und beherrscht sie dann direkt?


Sofern sie deinem jeweiligen Skill entsprechen, ja. Manche Zauber setzen nämlich eine Mindeststufe von 25, 50, etc. voraus. (Mana mal außen vor gelassen!)



> aber offenbar muss man ja gar nicht jede um JE 10 erhöhen, wie ich nun lese


Uff, das wäre absolut gaga...



> des level-aufstieg-balken sieht halt voll aus, aber ich hab noch keine meldung bekommen, daher dachte ich, ich muss veränderung auch um 10 erhöhen. offenbar fehlen aber wohl nur 1-2 punkte... irgendwie ist das nicht so 100% zu erkennen...  dann zock ich mal weiter.


Spielen wir das selbe Spiel? Imho ist das sehr gut zu erkennen. :o

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du schlafen musst um den Levelaufstieg zu "aktivieren", oder? Wann es so weit ist sagt dir ein Symbol, welches rechts neben dem Kompass erscheint.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Killtech am 12.04.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass du schlafen musst um den Levelaufstieg zu "aktivieren", oder? Wann es so weit ist sagt dir ein Symbol, welches rechts neben dem Kompass erscheint.
> 
> MfG, Killtech


 ja, ist schon klar, evtl. hab ich das symbol nur noch nicht wahrgenommen. muss gleich mal nachsehen.


zählen denn weitere erhöhungen schon fürs nächste level? also wenn ich jetzt eigentlich schon aufsteigen könnte, aber noch nicht rasten will, dann zB schwertkampf verbessere. zählt das dann für das kommende hochleveln, oder verfällt das?


----------



## ziegenbock (12. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Herbboy am 12.04.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Killtech am 12.04.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, das zählt schon für das nächste level mit. wenn du also nie schläfst, kann es sein, das du später direkt mehrere level aufsteigen kannst.

um aufzusteigen mußt du im bett schlafen (1 stunde reicht aus). nur zu rasten reicht nicht.


----------



## PCWichtel (13. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*

ein Paar Fragen:

1. Wirken sich Kopftreffer mit Pfeilen stärker aus als zb Körpertreffer?

2. Ich bin nun Graufuchs der Diebesgilde und habe ja einen eigenen Raum. Kann ich diesen mit Items vollpacken ohne dass die Items verschwinden oder geht dies NUR mit gekauften Häusern.

3. Wo kann ich eine Liste mit Häusern und deren Kaufpreisen finden?

4. Kennt ihr ein Paar Tricks für Schlösser knacken? Meine Dietriche brechen sehr oft ab.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ComboX (14. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				PCWichtel am 13.04.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wirken sich Kopftreffer mit Pfeilen stärker aus als zb Körpertreffer?
> 
> ...



1. k.A.

2. Wahrscheinlich nur mit Gekauften. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.

3.
Kaiserstadt 2.000 (Hütte)
Bravil 4.000 (Hütte)
Leyawiin 7.000 (Haus)
Bruma 10.000 (Haus)
Cheydinhal 15.000 (Haus)
Chorrol 20.000 (Villa)
Skingrad 25.000 (Villa)
Anvil 5.000 + Quest (Villa)

4. Quicksave, Zauber (Veränderung) oder den Skelettdietrich vom Nocturnalschrein (Unkaputtbar, Nordöstlich von Leyawiin)


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				ComboX am 14.04.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> PCWichtel am 13.04.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich fänds schade wenn es so wär... es ist immer noch ein rollenspiel nd kein egoshooter. bei nem rollenspiel sollten alle aktionen eh im hintergrund ausgewürfelt werden anhand der werte des spielers und des gegners, ein treffer - egal wo - müßte dann einfach nur heißen DASS getroffen wurde, mehr nicht. 

aber wenn du zB erfolgreich angeschlichen bist und von hinten triffst hast du mehrfachen schaden, was ja auch rollenspiel-artig normal ist.


----------



## PCWichtel (14. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*

fände stärkere kopftreffer eigentlich auch rollenspielkonform (wieso auch nicht? fußtreffer sollen zum tod führen?). hat nichts mit egoshooter zu tun. es soll nur motivieren, auch als mensch die fähigkeit zu schiessen/zielen zu trainieren. kopfschüsse sind auf entfernung nun mal hammerhart und sollten auch belohnt werden


----------



## N8Mensch (14. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Herbboy am 14.04.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds schade wenn es so wär... es ist immer noch ein rollenspiel nd kein egoshooter. bei nem rollenspiel sollten alle aktionen eh im hintergrund ausgewürfelt werden anhand der werte des spielers und des gegners, ein treffer - egal wo - müßte dann einfach nur heißen DASS getroffen wurde, mehr nicht.
> 
> aber wenn du zB erfolgreich angeschlichen bist und von hinten triffst hast du mehrfachen schaden, was ja auch rollenspiel-artig normal ist.


Oder man regelt die "Schwierigkeit" ganz runter, dann braucht man sowieso nur ein Schlag/ Schuss


----------



## Patrick6000 (14. April 2006)

*Charaktererstellung: Hochelf/ Zauberer mit Bogenschützqualitäten*

Hallo
Macht folgender Char Sinn wenn ich zaubern und ein wenig Bogenschießen  will? Wenn nicht macht Verbesserungsvorschläge!
Rasse: Hochelf männlich
Sternzeichen: Der Magier
Spezialisierung: Magier
Haupattribute:Intelligenz, Willensstärke
Hauptfertigkeiten: alle von Intelligenz und Willensstärke und bogenschießen.

Vielen Dank im voraus Patrick.


----------



## ComboX (14. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				PCWichtel am 14.04.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> fände stärkere kopftreffer eigentlich auch rollenspielkonform (wieso auch nicht? fußtreffer sollen zum tod führen?). hat nichts mit egoshooter zu tun. es soll nur motivieren, auch als mensch die fähigkeit zu schiessen/zielen zu trainieren. kopfschüsse sind auf entfernung nun mal hammerhart und sollten auch belohnt werden



Zumal das Würfelsystem ja eigentlich in P&P-Spielen dazu gedacht ist solche 
Dinge die nicht wirklich dargestellt werden können festzulegen. In einem PC-Spiel, wo man feststellen kann ob der Spieler trifft oder nicht, muss man das dann auch nicht auswürfeln. Und bei einigen Rollenspielen kannst du ja auch mit Ansage auf den Kopf zielen. Wird dann halt nur entsprechend erschwert. So wie es bei Oblivion auch schwerer ist den Kopf als den Torso zu treffen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2006)

*Lieber leichtes Schwert mit 8 oder schweres mit 9 Schadenspunkten?*

Was ist denn besser? Kann man mit dem leichteren öfter zuschlagen, leichter rennen/blocken?

Weiß nicht, ob ich ein elfenlangschwert mit schaden 9, aber 36kg behalten oder stattdessen ein feinstahllangschwert mit schaden 8, aber nur 24kg kaufen soll...  [ oder auch pfund statt kg, keine ahnung, welche einheit da benutzt wird]


----------



## ComboX (18. April 2006)

*AW: Lieber leichtes Schwert mit 8 oder schweres mit 9 Schadenspunkten?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.04.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn besser? Kann man mit dem leichteren öfter zuschlagen, leichter rennen/blocken?
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob ich ein elfenlangschwert mit schaden 9, aber 36kg behalten oder stattdessen ein feinstahllangschwert mit schaden 8, aber nur 24kg kaufen soll...  [ oder auch pfund statt kg, keine ahnung, welche einheit da benutzt wird]



Laut Handbuch ändert sich am Blocken und Rennen nichts. Nur die Schlagratio soll aber höher sein  wenn die Waffen leichter sind. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist aber das sich bei Vergleichbar langen Schwertern nichts tut. Ein Dolch hat bei mir z.B immer dieselbe Geschwindigkeit. Ob es jetzt ein leichter aus Silber/ Stahl oder ein schwerer Zwergendolch ist.  Ich hab nur 4 Geschwindigkeitsstufen bemerkt. Claymore > Langschwert > Kurzschwert > Dolch


----------



## Irathus (20. April 2006)

*AW: Lieber leichtes Schwert mit 8 oder schweres mit 9 Schadenspunkten?*



> Zitat: (Original von ComboX am 18.04.06 12:55)
> Laut Handbuch ändert sich am Blocken und Rennen nichts. Nur die Schlagratio soll aber höher sein  wenn die Waffen leichter sind. Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist aber das sich bei Vergleichbar langen Schwertern nichts tut. Ein Dolch hat bei mir z.B immer dieselbe Geschwindigkeit. Ob es jetzt ein leichter aus Silber/ Stahl oder ein schwerer Zwergendolch ist.  Ich hab nur 4 Geschwindigkeitsstufen bemerkt. Claymore > Langschwert > Kurzschwert > Dolch




Meiner erfahrung nach ändert sich an der laufgeschwindigkeit nichts. Von den waffen aus gesehen. Wenn ich aber schwerere rüstung anlege (z.b. stahl anstatt pelz) laufe ich leicht merklich langsamer. So einen unterschied machts net, wenn man schon Geschwindigkeit auf ungefähr 80 hat.

Ich hätt aber noch eine frage zum skill-system:

Wenn ich beim skillen immer auf die attribute setze welche nur auf 1 erhöht werden und nicht wie zum beispiel +3 oder so daneben steht, werde ich dann eine höhere levelzahl kriegen, dafür aber verdammt langsam aufsteigen? Ich mein wenn dann die gegner im eigenen levelbereich generiert werden werd ich durch das immer +1 skillen lebendig nicht weit kommen, oder?


----------



## baschtle (20. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der fertigkeitspunkt bogenschießen in der englischen version heißt ?(archman vielleicht  )
Und wo gibt es einen typen in tamriel der Bogenschießen trainiert? suche überall und finde keinen.


----------



## Irathus (20. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				baschtle am 20.04.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der fertigkeitspunkt bogenschießen in der englischen version heißt ?(archman vielleicht  )
> Und wo gibt es einen typen in tamriel der Bogenschießen trainiert? suche überall und finde keinen.




Bogenschießen gehört zum Skill der " Marksman " heißt.

Sry kA wo du ihn traineren kannst.


----------



## Moemo (21. April 2006)

*AW: Levelaufstieg - wie? Und woran sieht man, um wieviel eine Fähigkeit erhöht wurde?*



			
				Irathus am 20.04.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie der fertigkeitspunkt bogenschießen in der englischen version heißt ?(archman vielleicht  )
> Und wo gibt es einen typen in tamriel der Bogenschießen trainiert? suche überall und finde keinen.




In Chorrol oder Anvil, bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2006)

*Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*

leider ist die frage im quest-thread untergegangen, evtl. auch eh falsch platziert, also an dieser stelle nochmal:



Gibt es irgendwelche Regeln dafür, welche Waffen für welche Gegner besser sind oder evtl. gar nicht gehen?


zB gegen Geister gehen ja normale Schwerter nicht, nur Zauber, bzw. auf einem Geisterschiff ging auch der Säbel eines durch Zauber getöteten Geistes.

Was ist zB mit Vampiren? Gehen da zB nur Silberschwerter?

Bei anderen Rollenspielen gibt's ja teils auch Regelen wie "nur stumpfe Waffen" usw.

Und sind bestimtme Gegner generell gegen zB Feuer resistent usw.? leider sieht man das ja beim Kampf ja auch nicht... ich weiß dann in der hektik nicht, wenn ein starker gener mich überrrent, ob mein zB feuerzauber nun gar nich wirkte oder ob der gegner einfach soviele HP hat, dass mir der schaden nicht direkt auffiel... diesen gesundheitsbalken verliert man ja schnell mal aus dem blick.


----------



## Killtech (21. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				Herbboy am 21.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> zB gegen Geister gehen ja normale Schwerter nicht, nur Zauber, bzw. auf einem Geisterschiff ging auch der Säbel eines durch Zauber getöteten Geistes.


Geister sind für verzauberte Waffen/daedrische Waffen und Zauber anfällig.



> Was ist zB mit Vampiren? Gehen da zB nur Silberschwerter?


Afaik lassen die sich mit allen Waffen abschlachten.



> Bei anderen Rollenspielen gibt's ja teils auch Regelen wie "nur stumpfe Waffen" usw.


Solchen Gegnern bin ich noch nicht begegnet. (Level 36 Charakter)



> Und sind bestimtme Gegner generell gegen zB Feuer resistent usw.? leider sieht man das ja beim Kampf ja auch nicht... ich weiß dann in der hektik nicht, wenn ein starker gener mich überrrent, ob mein zB feuerzauber nun gar nich wirkte oder ob der gegner einfach soviele HP hat, dass mir der schaden nicht direkt auffiel... diesen gesundheitsbalken verliert man ja schnell mal aus dem blick.


Sturm-Atronachen sind z.B. gegen Blitzzauber immun. Da gibt es bestimmt noch einige andere Sorten von. Wenn deine Attacke nicht erfolgreich war, bzw. absorbiert wurde, dann wird dir das in der oberen linken Bildschirmecke mitgeteilt.

Sollte dir die Wahrnehmung einer solchen Meldung im Kampfgetümmel zu viel sein, dann empfehle ich dir den Kurs "Multitasking für Anfänger".  *g*

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Peo01 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				Killtech am 21.04.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 21.04.2006 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen Geister:
Daedrische, magische oder silberne Waffen.
Hab die Quest aufm Schiff alleine mit Silberbogen und allen meinen Vorräten an Stahl und Silberpfeilen erledigt plus ein paar billige Zaubertricks.

Gegen Trolle Feuer

Mal ne Frage hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Heil-zauber auf einen Untoten zu richten? Das müsste ja eigentlich wie in den meisten RPGs Schaden machen.


----------



## Irathus (22. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



> Zitat: (Original von Peo01 am 21.04.06 23:59)
> Mal ne Frage hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Heil-zauber auf einen Untoten zu richten? Das müsste ja eigentlich wie in den meisten RPGs Schaden machen.



Ähm... Die idee ist schon cool, "wie heile ich den gegner so damit er schaden erleidet?"   

Hast schon recht, untote haben schon in diablo schaden von heiligen-spells abbekommen. Aber ich glaube da in oblivion die spells nicht nach wirkungsweise sondern nach magieschule geteilt werden, und da es deshalb gar keine "heilig-spells" gibt, einen untoten zu heilen keine besondere wirkung hervorrufen wird. Hab zwar selbst noch nie probiert... Weil ich eigentlich nur eine schriftrolle zum heilen von 25 lebenspunkten auf berührung hab. Und so einen spell zum heilen..., noch nie gesehn...

Und wenn es einen spell gibt der 25 schockschaden auf berührung macht, ich frage mich dann, wozu noch nen heil-spell auf die untoten anwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				Irathus am 22.04.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zitat: (Original von Peo01 am 21.04.06 23:59)
> > Mal ne Frage hat schon mal jemand versucht einen Heil-zauber auf einen Untoten zu richten? Das müsste ja eigentlich wie in den meisten RPGs Schaden machen.
> 
> 
> ...


theoretisch müßte bei untoten so was wie lebensenergie absorbieren nicht gehen - die haben ja kein leben... wie sieht es da aus?


----------



## Pheonixx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*

Also laut einigen Ingamegesprächen die ich belauscht habe richten stumpfe Waffen bei Skeletten besonders großen Schaden an. 

Wenn man die Resistenz eines bestimmten Gegners rausfinden will kann man dies glaube ich per Konsole oder indem man einfach vor ihm speichert und alle Schadensarten ausprobiert   . Das dauert dann ein bisschen aber man hat die volle Gewissheit. 
Erschließen lässt sich auch schon viel, zB sind Feuerastronachs logischerweise gegen Feuer immun.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				Pheonixx am 23.04.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also laut einigen Ingamegesprächen die ich belauscht habe richten stumpfe Waffen bei Skeletten besonders großen Schaden an.


 ja, die tollen ingamegesprche... dank des soundbugs verpasse ich davon ne ganze menge (kein sound, wenn ich genau in richtung der soundquelle blicke, als ob das game den sound auf einen nicht-vorhandenen center umlegen will...)




> Wenn man die Resistenz eines bestimmten Gegners rausfinden will kann man dies glaube ich per Konsole oder indem man einfach vor ihm speichert und alle Schadensarten ausprobiert   . Das dauert dann ein bisschen aber man hat die volle Gewissheit.


 naja, in der zeit bearbeite ich den dann lieber mit waffen...  





> Erschließen lässt sich auch schon viel, zB sind Feuerastronachs logischerweise gegen Feuer immun.


 klar. nur: für viele rollenspiele gibt es richtige guides, zB BGate, wo dann steht "Gegner XY resistent gegen Z" usw.


----------



## Pheonixx (23. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				Patrick6000 am 14.04.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Macht folgender Char Sinn wenn ich zaubern und ein wenig Bogenschießen  will? Wenn nicht macht Verbesserungsvorschläge!
> Rasse: Hochelf männlich
> Sternzeichen: Der Magier
> ...




Hochelfen sind schon am besten für Magier geeignent, da sie die höchste Magiemenge besitzen. Das Geschick ist meines Wissens nach auch akzeptabel, Bogenschießen dürfte also auch hinkommen. Die Skills sind ok, man sollte sich nur die Frage stellen ob zB die Magieschule der Illusion als Hauptskill Sinn macht. Die meisten Sprüche werden selten gebraucht und man hat ja schon genügend andere Intelligenz/Willenskraft Fertigkeiten.

_edit:_ oops, ich merke gerade dass Illusion ein Charisma-talent ist   

Meiner Meinung wäre folgender Baum interessant:

-Alchemie

-Zerstörung

-Mystik (zum Seelen einfangen und für Telekinese, kann aber auch weggelassen werden und als Nebenfertigkeit trainiert werden)

-Veränderung (nützlich zum Schlösser knacken und für die verschiedenen Feder-spells, kann theoretisch auch gut als Nebenfertigkeit trainiert werden)

-Beschwörung (Man kann so als Hochelf schon direkt zu Anfang ein kraftvolles Skelett beschwören und die Möglichkeit rasch auf stärkere Beschwörungen aufzurüsten, genügend Mana ist ja dank Klasse und Sternzeichen vorhanden)

-Wiederherstellung (Ein absolutes Muss, diese Fähigkeit erreicht aufgrund der hohen Magiemenge des Altmers (Hochelfs) erst ihr volles Potential. Es können eigentlich alle Wiederherstellungssprüche erlernt und gesprochen werden. Als Nebenfertigkeit ungeeignet, dort steigt sie zu langsam.)

-Illusion (Meiner Meinung nach zieht sich der einzige Nutzen dieser Klasse aus den Betören/Licht/Infravision Spells. Diese können allerdings auch bei Illusion als Nebenfertigkeit flott erlernt und gesprochen werden. Die Sprüche welche aggressivität und sonstoge Verhalten von Gegnern beeinflussen sind eigentlich nur nette Spielereien und für das Gameplay an sich nicht wichtig. Nützlichste Spruchart hier ist die Lähmung, der beste Spruch dieser Art (7 sekunden Lähmung für etwa 3-400 Mana wenn ich mich nicht irre, erlernbar bei Raminus Pollus in der geh. Universität) ist sehr nützlich, aber auch sehr teuer.)

Als Alternative bietet sich ja  wie gesagt Bogenschießen an, eines der Talente fliegt also raus, ich würde mich hier für Mystik oder Illusion entscheiden.
Weiterhin nützlich ist leichte Rüstung, auf hohem level reduziert sie die Magieeffektivität kaum und bietet einigen Schutz, dieser kann ansonsten aus den Schützenspells der Veränderung-Schule gezogen werden oder durch Verzauberung von Roben erzielt werden, hierfü wäre Mystik aber wieder wichtig.
Auch sehr wichtig ist Reparieren ( wenn du viele Gegenstände mit Schaden(bei dir zB Bögen) oder Rüstung benutzt, ansonsten reicht dieser Skill als Nebenfertigkeit vollkommen aus.) Hiermit können ab der Expertenstufe (ab level 75 dieser Fertigkeit) Gegenstände über ihre Haltbarkeitsgrenze auf 125% repariert werden und machen somit erhöhten Schaden bzw haben erhöhte Haltbarkeit. Dies wirkt sich merkbar aus.

Soweit zu den Skills. Beim Sternzeichen kannst du dich zwischen Astronach, Lehrling oder Magier entscheiden. Der Lehrling erhöht den Schwierigkeitsgrad, da die Anfälligkeit für Magie, die schon alleine durch die Klasse des Hochelfs recht ausgeprägt ist noch weiter erhöht wird. Auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad reicht so oft ein Zauber um zu Sterben, dafür wird die Magiemenge weiter erhöht als beim Magier, der Startwert beträgt dann etwa 300.
Der Magier ist die diplomatischste Lösung da er keine Nachteile mit sich bringt. 
Der Astronach hat den selben Magiemengenvorteil wie der Magier, allerdings hat er den Vorzug auch Magie durch auf ihn gesprochene Sprüche zu regenerieren. Dies ist in Gefechten mit Magiern oft Hilfreich. Weil die Anfälligkeit des Hochelfs für Magie aber hoch ist sollte man Zaubern eher ausweichen, der Astronach scheidet also eher aus, auch weil man durch Rasten seine Magie nicht wieder regenerieren kann.
Diene Wahl hängt also davon ab ob du mehr magischen Schaden austeilen (Lehrling) oder einstecken können möchtest (Magier).

So, ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


_edit:_


			
				Herbboy am 23.04.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> klar. nur: für viele rollenspiele gibt es richtige guides, zB BGate, wo dann steht "Gegner XY resistent gegen Z" usw.



Also guides kenne ich bis jetzt keinen, aber wenn ein Gegner vollkommen gegen etwas resistent ist und man ihn damit bekämpft erscheint am oberen Bildschirmrand ein Hinweis darauf. Hilfreich dafür ist zB der "Wut des Magiers"-Spell. Man bekommt ihn nach einer Magierquest von Raminus Pollus. Dieser Zauber macht sowohl Feuer-, Eis- als auch Blitzschaden. Da hat man dann zumindest raus ob er gegen destruktive Magie Immun ist.


----------



## rohan123 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Hab da mal eine Frage:

Ich bin mit meinem Avatar auf Stufe 6 augestiegen. Nunmehr greifen die Feinde meistens nur zu zweit an, oder beschwören mächtige feuerspeiende Monster, man hat praktischb keine Chance mehr. Die ungeons kann man nach dem Plätten von zwei drei leichten Skeletten dann vergessen. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man in der Stufe nicht allzu schnell aufsteigen sollte, sondern vorher seine Fähigkeiten trainieren sollte. Doch die Schwertkampffähigkeit ist bei mir bereits voll trainiert. Dennoch habe ich in mittlerweile zu vielen Situationen keie relle Chance mehr. Macht auch nicht gerade viel Sinn, wenn man seinen Gegner nach dem 20 Quicksave gerade mal mit verschwitzten Händen besiegt hat. Ich kan mich praktisch nur noch in den Städten aufhalten. Die Kämpfe in der Wildnis sind zwar hin und wieder in seltenen Fällen machbar. Doch Spass macht das keinen mehr. Es ist so höllisch bockschwer, dass einem der Spass vergeht. Eigentlich sollte man mit dem Stufenaufstieg auch bessere Chancen gegen die Gegner haben, das wäre motovierend. Doch je mehr man aufsteigt, je schwerer wird alles. Man wird regelrecht schwachbrüstig. Gegner griefen nur noch in Rudeln an. Wass soll ich gegen zwei Banditen ausrichten, die noch jeder für sich Moster beschwören?!!

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich stärker werden kann.
Danke erstmal

Ansosten liebe ich dieses Spiel einfach über alles.


----------



## BunGEe (24. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				rohan123 am 24.04.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hab da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem Avatar auf Stufe 6 augestiegen. Nunmehr greifen die Feinde meistens nur zu zweit an, oder beschwören mächtige feuerspeiende Monster, man hat praktischb keine Chance mehr.


Naja du musst immer die Beschwörer angreifen, wenn du die platt gemacht hast, dann verschwinden die beschworenen Kreaturen wieder.


> Die ungeons kann man nach dem Plätten von zwei drei leichten Skeletten dann vergessen. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass man in der Stufe nicht allzu schnell aufsteigen sollte, sondern vorher seine Fähigkeiten trainieren sollte. Doch die Schwertkampffähigkeit ist bei mir bereits voll trainiert. Dennoch habe ich in mittlerweile zu vielen Situationen keie relle Chance mehr. Macht auch nicht gerade viel Sinn, wenn man seinen Gegner nach dem 20 Quicksave gerade mal mit verschwitzten Händen besiegt hat. Ich kan mich praktisch nur noch in den Städten aufhalten. Die Kämpfe in der Wildnis sind zwar hin und wieder in seltenen Fällen machbar. Doch Spass macht das keinen mehr. Es ist so höllisch bockschwer, dass einem der Spass vergeht. Eigentlich sollte man mit dem Stufenaufstieg auch bessere Chancen gegen die Gegner haben, das wäre motovierend. Doch je mehr man aufsteigt, je schwerer wird alles. Man wird regelrecht schwachbrüstig. Gegner griefen nur noch in Rudeln an. Wass soll ich gegen zwei Banditen ausrichten, die noch jeder für sich Moster beschwören?!!
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich stärker werden kann.
> Danke erstmal
> ...


Naja die Kämpfe erfordern ein gewisses Maß an Taktik, also auch Blocken und den richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten. Auch hängt es ab, was man für eine Waffe hat, mit nem Zweihänder hat man eine größere Reichweite als mit einem Dolch. 
Wenn du gar nicht weiter kommst, dann stell doch mal die Schwierigkeit ein bisschen runter. Das hilft auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tiger39 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				BunGEe am 24.04.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> rohan123 am 24.04.2006 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls du ein Bogenschütze bist klappt es vielleicht mit "Rückwärtslaufen und Schießen" oder du beschwörst selbst Kreaturen.Du kannst auch die Blockentaste gedrückt halten und immer wenn du schlägst, dann schlägst du und wenn nicht ist immer das Schild bzw. die Zweihandwaffe zum blocken da.


----------



## rohan123 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips. Das werde ich mir bei meiner nächsten Oblivion-Runde gleich mal zu Herzen nehmen. 

Euch wünsche ich  dann auch noch viel Spass mit dem tollen Spiel.

Grüße


----------



## Peo01 (29. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Waffen/Zauber für welche Gegener?*



			
				rohan123 am 24.04.2006 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> 
> Hab da mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



hehe das Problem hab ich auch grad.
War grad in der Arena als ich merkte das mein Magier Stufe 3 schon längst die vorrausetzungen für 4 Erfüllte.
Hab also schnell das nächste Bett aufegesucht..nach 2maliger wiederholung war ich stufe 6 hatte aber leider vergessen das ich zwar Stufe-6 bin aber keinerlei Skill-level gemacht hatte.
Also musste ich die Arena erstmal aufgeben.
Werde wohl ein paar Quests erfüllen... dagibt es ja noch das erste Oblivion-Tor ...^^

PS: 



Spoiler



In der Arena kämpft man ja gegen den Typen mit dem Schild das gegen Magie schützt. Gibts da für Magier irgendeine Lösung um doch Magie anzuwenden? Ich hab mir einfach kurzerhand ein Schwert samt Schild besorgt und mich mit schwere Wunden heilen am Leben gehalten hat aber sehr lange gedauert, weil ich vor dem Kampf das letzte mal im tutorial mit einem Schwert gekämpft hatte


----------



## JackforMe (18. Mai 2006)

*Training*

grüße,
kann mir mal jemand verraten, wo ich training für mein handelsgeschick und Sicherheit bekomme ?


----------



## SPEEDI007 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Training*

Wo kann ich meine Schwertfertigkeiten verbessern? In Bruma kann ich sie nicht mehr verbessern. Ich habe wenn ich mich nicht irre, 3 von 5 oder 6 Stufen beim Schwertkampf. Der Lehrer kann mir leider, dem Schwertkampf nicht mehr verbessern.

MfG


----------



## Fuina2 (11. Juni 2006)

*maximal Anzahl an Magiepunkten*

Hallo,

ich bin gerade lvl 15 und Spiele eine Hochelfenmagierin, die auch leichte Rüsi und Schwertkampf kann (Sternzeichen Magier). Habe jetzt eine Intelligenz von 100 (mit verzauberten Gegenständen 109) also das maximum allerdings nur 395 Magiepunkte.

Jetzt Frage ich mich ob die Anzahl der maximalen Magiepunkte noch anderweitig erhöht werden kann. Immerhin braucht man für einige Zaubersprüche (gekaufte, keine selbst geschriebenen) 750 Magiepunkte.  

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.  

PS. hab schon nen Anderen Threat gefunden aber in dem Stand keine Antwort und darum Poste ich ihn jetzt hier.


----------



## Riddick1107 (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: maximal Anzahl an Magiepunkten*



			
				Fuina2 am 11.06.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade lvl 15 und Spiele eine Hochelfenmagierin, die auch leichte Rüsi und Schwertkampf kann (Sternzeichen Magier). Habe jetzt eine Intelligenz von 100 (mit verzauberten Gegenständen 109) also das maximum allerdings nur 395 Magiepunkte.
> 
> ...



Hallo!!!
Deine Magiepunkte kannst du erhöhen indem du dir Siegelsteine besorgst (Also Oblivion Tore schließt!) weil manche Siegelsteine Magiepunkte hinzufügen!! Am besten machst du es so das du wenn du in ein Oblivion Tor reingegangen bist und Vor dem Siegelstein stehst, erst einmal abspeicherst! Dann kannst du denn Siegelstein nehmen und schaust dann in dein Inventar. Wenn dann bei dem Siegelstein steht z.B. Magiepunkte plus 50 oder so dann nimm ihn und wenn nicht dann ladt einfach neu bis der richtige dabei ist, da jedesmal ein anderer ist!
Danch kannst du dann den Siegelstein mit irgendeinem Teil ausrüsten z.B. deine Rüstung oder Waffe!!!
Gruß!!!


----------

